# BrOp's Age of Worms Adventure Path (OOC)



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2005)

OK, I know this is probably a bad idea, since I am already GMing a PbP game here, but I really, really, really would love to GM, and I think I can handle two at once with my schedule.  I've only started reading the new Dungeon #124 adventure, plus the background information on the town of Diamond Lake, but it looks like it will be a lot of fun.  A good combination of very traditional dungeon crawling with lots of other stuff thrown in.  Plus it takes you up to 20th level (not that we'd ever get close).

The basic idea I had was a coming of age story in the Dickensian sense.  Adventurers are young and bored with small time life.  They want some excitement in their life and decide to go explore a local burial cairn.  This also means that they're personalities might not yet be fully formed; they're still figuring things out, and could start off as a bit difficult to deal with (please, everybody don't take this suggestion  .

I also want to get right into it and start things at the "dungeon".  I think that a good idea of your character and where you want to take him/her is important, but more than anything I just want to get right into it.

The basic story begins in the mining town of Diamond Lake located in Breland, a few days travel from the great city of Sharn.  All the PCs are there for a reason other than adventuring.  Either they grew up there, or are there on some business.  Diamond Lake is not a normal hotspot for adventurers.  With that in mind, all PCs should somehow weave their backstory, or current job into life in Diamond Lake.  I'm going to keep on posting more information on the town in this first post.

*HERE ARE THE BASICS ON CHARACTER CREATION:*

1st Level
32 pt. point buy
Max money for class
Max hp
Max AP (5)
Alignment: Any non-evil
Races:  Standard plus any of the Eberron races (but see below)
Classes:  (see below)
Religions:  Dol Arrah, Church of the Silver Flame, and Balinor all have temples in town (although you aren't necessarily limited to those)

*ALLOWED BOOKS*
PHB 3.5 or SRD (obviously)
Eberron Campain Setting
Expanded Psionics Handbook (excluding races)
Any of the "Races of ..." Books (excluding non-Eberron races)
Any of the "Complete" Books

That should be enough, yes?

*SAMPLE CHARACTER CONCEPTS*
For character concepts created for this game (albeit for one set in Greyhawk) check out the following posts on the Paizo.com website:
CLERIC
Sorcerer
SCOUT (I think)
PALADIN
RANGER
SORCERER
FIGHTER 

*CURRENT PLAYERS*
Rial, Human Warlock (Someone)
Zan, Changeling Wizard (Bront)
Sniffer, Warforged Ranger (Ranger Rick)
Mulch Longbeard, Dwarven Cleric (lotuseater)
Meldain, Human Rogue (Knight Otu)
Kerwin Renegal, Human Psychic Warrior (Erekose13)
Fixit, Warforged Artificer (D20Dazza)


*BACKGROUND ON THE TOWN OF DIAMOND MINE AND ITS INHABITANTS*[sblock]

At the perfumed arcade known as the Emporium, Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff rubs shoulders with common laborers awaiting an appointment in the Veiled Corridor.  In an adjoining antechamber, snakes and exotic dancers gyre to a sonorous weave of cymbals and seductive pipes.  A floor below, a gaggle of grasping miners presses against the windowed door of a darkened cell, impatient for a glimpse of a two-headed calf.

Out in the street, a gang of rough miners screams obscenities at a crumpled halfling, kicking it as if scrambling for a ball.  Their drunken laughter echoes off shuttered windows and bolted doors.

In a tower-flanked fortress across the shadowy square, filthy men with nothing to lose shout hymns to the Silver Flame, clutching to their idealism and principles like cornered animals.  Their wild-eyed chief minister smiles as he draws a cat-o-nine-tails across his bare back, awash in their adulation and the spirit of his god.

But it’s just another night in Diamond Lake.

The Age of Worms Adventure Path opens in the small mining town of Diamond Lake, where desperate folk toil in lightless depths for a pittance while corrupt mine managers live in relative largesse, ruthlessly scheming to undermine one another and protect their piece of the action.  Most residents of Diamond Lake can be categorized into two groups: those with nowhere else to turn and those who have come to exploit them.

A garrison of sixty militia soldiers stands ready to defend the mines from bandits and rogue humanoids in the local forests.  Rival cults share the same flock of potential converts only because the timing is not yet for outright warfare.  They muster their forces for the coming battle.  Things are not safe in Diamond Lake, and a right-thinking person would have every reason to want to get out of town as soon as possible.


*DIAMOND LAKE IN BRIEF*

Diamond Lake nestles in the rocky crags of the hills flanking the Dagger River, four days by ship north of the City of Towers, Sharn.  Iron and silver from Diamond Lake’s miners fuel the great city’s markets and support its soldiers and nobles with the raw materials necessary for weapons and finery.  This trade draws hundreds of skilled and unskilled laborers and artisans, all hoping to strike it rich.  In ages past, Diamond Lake boasted an export more valuable than metal in the form of treasure liberated from the numerous tombs and burial cairns crowding the hills around the town.  These remnants of a half-dozen long-dead cultures commanded scandalous prices from Sharn’s elite, whose insatiable covetousness triggered a boom in the local economy.  Those days are long gone, though.  The last cairn in the region coughed up its treasure decades ago, and few locals pay much mind to stories of yet-undiscovered tombs and unplundered burial cairns.  These days, only a handful of treasure seekers visit the town, and few return to the City of Towers with anything more valuable than a wall rubbing or an ancient tool fragment.

In the hills surrounding the town, hundreds of laborers spend weeks at a time underground, breathing recycled air pumped in via systems worth ten times their combined annual salary.  The miners are the chattel of Diamond Lake, its seething, tainted blood.  But they are also Diamond Lake’s foundation, their weekly pay cycling back int eh community via a gaggle of gambling dens, bordellos, ale halls, and temples.  Because work in the mines is so demanding and dangerous, most folk come to Diamond Lake because they have nowhere else to turn, seeking an honest trade of hard labor for subsistence-level pay simply because the system has allowed them no other option.  Many are foreigners displaced from native lands by the Last War or the famine that followed it for many years.  Work in a Diamond Lake mine is the last honest step before utter destitution or crimes of desperation.  For some it is the first step in the opposite direction: a careful work assignment to ease the burden of debtor-filled prisons, one last chance to make it in civil society.

Despite its squalor, Diamond Lake is crucial to the City of Towers’ economy.  The city’s directors thus take a keen interest in local affairs, noting the rise and fall of the managers, who run Diamond Lake’s mines in trust for the Brelish government.  The city’s chief man in the region is *Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff*, a lecherous philanderer eager to solidify his power and keep the mine managers in line.  Neff exerts his capricious will via the agency of the grandiloquent *Sheriff Cubbin*, a man so renowned for corruption that many citizens assumed the announcement of his commission was a joke until he started arresting people.

The alliance between the governor-mayor and his pocket police might not be enough to cow Diamond Lake’s powerful mine managers, but Lanod Neff holds a subtle advantage thanks to the presence of his distinguished brother, the scrupulous *Allustan*, a wizard from the Free City who retired to Diamond Lake five years ago.  None dare move against Neff so long as Allustan is around.

Instead of scheming against the government, Diamond Lakes six mine managers plot endlessly against one another, desperate to claim a weakened enemy’s assets while at the same time protecting their own.  While they are not nobles, the mine managers exist in a strata above normal society.  They consider themselves far above their employees, many of whom are indentured or effectively enslaved as part of a criminal sentence.  The miners’ loyalty tends to map directly to the working conditions, pay, and respect offered to the miners by their wealthy masters.

Diamond Lake crouches in the lowland between three hills and the lake itself, a splotch of mud, smoke, and blood smeared across uneven terrain marked by countless irregular mounds and massive rocks.  The oldest buildings pack the lakeshore, where fishing vessels once docked and stored their impressive catches.  That commerce has abandoned the town entirely, for the shining waters that once gave Diamond Lake its name are now so polluted as to make fishing impossible.  Many old warehouses have been converted into cheap housing for miners and laborers, and no one is safe outdoors after dark.  As one walks north along the streets of Diamond Lake, the buildings become sturdier and the spirits of their inhabitants likewise improve.  A great earthen road called the Vein bisects the town.  With few exceptions, those living north of the Vein enjoy a much better life than the wretches living below it.

All of the town's social classes congregate in the Vein's central square. Roughly every two weeks, someone in the town upsets someone else so greatly that the only recourse is a duel to the death at the center of a ring of cheering miners.  The bookmakers of the Emporium and the Feral Dog do brisk business on such occasions, which tend to draw huge crowds.  On less violent nights, the square is still home to a thousand pleasures and poisons; if Diamond Lake is a creature, the Vein's central square is its excitable, irregular heart.


*MAJOR POINTS ON INTEREST IN DIAMOND LAKE*

THE EMPORIUM
Every week, hundreds of miners boil up from the depths, their pockets lined with freshly earned coin.  The Emporium exists to separate the men from the money, and at this it is paramount among Diamond Lake's diverse businesses.  Ten years ago it was simply Zalamandra's, one of a dozen vice dens along the Vein.  Its ill fortunes changed the day its charismatic young madam seduced Professor Montague Marat, proprietor of a traveling sideshow and curiosity collection passing through Diamond Lake.  The two joined forces and a cavalcade of freaks and eccentrics moved into the building’s lower floor.  Thus was born Zalamandra’s Emporium, and Diamond Lake has never been the same.
The house charges three coppeprs for access to the “Gallery of Science” along the first floor’s central corridor, and three silver for access to the lushly decorated upper floor, which features a large gaming hall, an exclusive entertainment club, and the infamous Veiled Corridor, where any pleasure may be obtained for the right price.

LAZARE’S HOUSE
Those seeking a relatively cultured nightspot often congregate at Lazare’s House, a cozy gaming parlor situated on the Vein’s central square.  In contrast to the ostentatious banners and garish chipped paint on the Emporium across the street, Lazare’s exudes a quiet sense of class with a stylish stone and timber construction and distinctive crooked-peaked roof.

THE FERAL DOG
Since both Lazare’s and the Emporium charge a small fee for entry, Diamond Lake’s poorest laborers must turn to a collection of run-down ale halls with more sullied reputations.  The busiest by far is the Feral Dog, a sleazy tavern on the Vein’s central square.  Every night and especially when the workforces of several local mines let out at the same time, cheering laborers within the bar scream obscenities and wave betting vouchers over two dogs in a lethal pit fight.  No one savors the tinny ale, but the place is more about camaraderie, bravado, and desperation than about expecting exemplary quality and service.
Arguments commonly erupt at the Feral Dog, especially during the dog-fights, when betting often grows contentious and even violent.  About once a month, a drunk miner falls or is pushed into the thrashing dogpit, with predictably tragic results.  During the worst brawls, someone usually gets knifed.  A festering garbage pit in the sharp crags behind the building is said to hold the corpses of as many humans as dogs.

CHURCH OF THE SILVER FLAME
Each of the establishments along the Vein’s central square trade in the exploitation of human vice or false hope, and the tower-flanked Church of the Silver Flame is certainly no exception.  Within this austere stucco structure, the poorest of Diamond Lake’s poor huddle in a torch-lit sanctuary listening to the fiery sermons of Jierian Wierus, a bombastic orator whose populist rants applea to the best virtues and values of the common man while at the same time preying upon their fears and superstitions.  Wierus endlessly preaches a creed of common sense, honesty, and self-sacrifice, encouraging his faithful to give penance to the Silver Flame by whipping themselves in repetitive acts of self-mortification.  Many claim that the flagellants seem to follow Wierus as much as they do the Silver Flame, and it is only because the charismatic firebrand somehow keeps his followers from breaking the law that his sect has been allowed to thrive.
Wierus performs three sermons a week; each fills to capacity at least an hour before the high priest arrives and is a rambunctious affair.  Not all devotees whip themselves into religious fervor, but enough do that those who abstain mark themselves as outsiders.

TIDWOAD’S
Tidwoad d'Kundarak is a cantankerous jeweler and banker with a meticulously arranged shop located in the Vein’s central square.  Tidwoad’s is a close to a bank as one can find in Diamond Lake, and the dwarf keeps several small vaults in the shop.  A member of House Kundarak, he maintains an illusory collection of his finest gems in a showroom display case, boasting that his establishment is completely theft proof.  A shield guardian named Festus helps to keep the dwarf's theft-free streak alive with powerful stone fists and a constant focus on protecting the shop.  Tidwoad's also holds a House Sivis _speaking stone_, allowing residents to send and receive messages for a fee.  A number of Sivis gnomes reside in the shop, operate the stone and help the dwarf with his bookkeeping.  The senior Sivis representative is Lylana Lyrriman d'Sivis, a garralous woman who will keep customers talking for as long as possible.

SHERIFF’S OFFICE
When a barroom brawl gets out of hand or when visitors threaten to upset the balance of power in Diamond Lake, Governor-Mayr Lanod Neff relies upon the discretion and agency of his private police force, assembled from a collection of corrupt watchmen gathered during Neffs’s youth as a watch captain in Sharn.  Nearly all of them were drummed out of service in the capital due to some indiscretion, but each maintained a hold over municipal authorities (often in the form of potential blackmail fodder) strong enough to ensure that they were not bounced from the service entirely, but instead reassigned to Diamond Lake.  Led by a boisterous alcoholic named Sheriff Cubbin, the six thugs who comprise the constabulary see to the general safety of the town and ensure that Neff’s schemes go off without a hitch.  They take a keen interest in unusual visitors and in the dealings of the town’s mine mangers, Balabar Smenk and Gelch Tilgast in particular.  The police don’t care one bit about crimes committed against the mine mangers’ agents, but decorum insists that they persecute overt crimes committed against the mangers themselves to the full extent of the law.
The Sheriff’s Office off the Vein’s central square contains living quarters for all six constables and a twelve-cell jail filled with a motley assembly of drunks and maniacs.

JORASCO HOUSE OF HEALING
The largest dragonmarked outpost in Diamond Lake is the Jorasco House of Healing, maintained by Taskar d’Jorasco.  Taskar has a number of adepts and mundane healers in his employ, and he caters to travelers, injured miners, and adventurers who take unwise risks in the ruins. Healing spells and potions should be obtained at the refuge, as temple priests rarely sell their services.

GENERAL STORE
Running a successful business in Diamond Lake means avoiding entanglements with the constantly maneuvering mine managers and scrupulously avoiding favoritism (real or perceived). No merchant better understands this reality than Taggin, the amiable master of the town's largest general store. Tables line the walls within, stacked high with rope coils, lanterns, bottles, gloves, and gear. Wagon wheels rest against barrels filled with nails or candles. The inventory includes most common adventuring gear, and Taggin cheerfully offers to special order anything he does not have in stock from Sharn, a process that 'usually takes about a week.' Taggin is just shy of middle age, but dresses somewhat stylishly for his class. He has a handlebar mustache and full, receding blond hair. He treats women of any race with exceptional politeness.

THE HUNGRY GAR
Guld Tortikan, head chef at the Hungry Gar, claims to serve the finest meal on the Vein. He is mistaken.

JALEK'S FLOPHOUSE
When the lake turned foul, Diamond Lake's modest fishing industry fled the town, leaving a wake of empty warehouses and bankrupted fishers. Some of these warehouses became stockades for mine managers, packed with raw ore and letters of credit from the City of Towers and beyond. Others fell to ruin and became infested with squatters and addicts. Jalek's Flophouse, situated on Front Street within smelling distance of the lake, is the town's most famous warehouse, as it houses nearly a dozen pitiful indigents fighting off destitution with a handful of copper. A rotting wooden framework within supports a lurching, mazelike second floor, where every step brings an alarming creak and the walls thrum with muffled conversation. Lodging is 5 coppers a night, paid to a massive, helmeted half-orc mute named Golot. The brute pummels those who do not pay until they flee or die. No one has an address at Jalek's - the room you have is the one can keep. Most rooms lack doors, let alone locks, but the shifting inhabitants and the chaotic layout of the upper floor makes it one of the best places to disappear in all of Diamond Lake. The halfling landlord Jalek lives in a rooftop apartment and is seldom seen. The Silver Flamian flagellant Jieran Wierus frequently visits the flophouse, where he recruits a growing tide of converts.

SMENK RESIDENCE
A corpulent elemental of corruption and bad taste, Balabar Smenk lords his political clout over everyone in Diamond Lake save the governor-mayor and garrison commander, whom he privately mocks. Smenk has wrestled four mines into his possession in the last ten years, and has designs upon the rest. A coven of sycophants and hired goons surrounds him at all times. Rumors suggest that he has powerfully connected friends in the nearby city of Sharn.
Smenk lives in a sodden old mansion a century past its prime. Three thugs patrol the streets around his home, warning anyone they see to go away with a sneer and the brandishing of a lead pipe. Despite these precautions, Smenk's front door is always wide open, fulfilling an old public promise that he would always be available to his miners.

DEEPSPIKE MINE
Balabar Smenk uses this abandoned mine only for storage (and, rumor has it, occasionally to disappear the body of a slain enemy). It is protected by a padlock on an iron door.

GARRISON
Centuries ago, long before the human foundation of the City of Towers, a petty lord commanded the shores of the lake and the nearby iron ore and silver mines from a sturdy hilltop keep. Today, the refurbished ruin of that keep serves as home to more than 60 members of the City Militia, soldiers tasked with patrolling the northern hills, keeping watch over the lizardfolk-infested Mistmarsh to the south, and liaising with halfling, gnome, and dwarf communities in the region.
A third of the soldiers are always out on patrol, a wide circuit of nearby roadways and wildlands that takes them away from Diamond Lake for a week at a time. Remaining soldiers drill, maintain the garrison, hunt, and familiarize themselves with local terrain.
The bored soldiers present rich mining ground for a cadre of adepts, clerics and paladins of Dol Arrah, who provide spiritual and magical aid to the warriors from a stately chapel within the garrison fortress.
Captain Tolliver Trask, the garrison's aging commander, distinguished himself in the Last War and has the respect of his charges and of the community at large. He cares little about the day-to-day politics of Diamond Lake, and encourages his men to stay out of local business. He sees his job as critical to the defense of Sharn. Diamond Lake is just something that happens to be near his important work.
He supports Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff out of respect for the political process that put him in power, if not for the man himself. He trusts three advisors more closely than any of his other associates. The Dol Arrahn chief cleric Valkus Dun acts as Trask's spiritual advisor and foil. Trask's best friend is Dietrik Cicaeda, the middle-aged Chief Cartographer of Diamond Lake. Cicaeda is the region's sole legal authority regarding issues of land ownership, making his journals and maps among the town's most valuable treasures. He and his work thus enjoy the official protection of the garrison's walls and soldiery, and remain safely locked away from the town's manipulative mine managers. Chief Scout Merris Sandovar, lately of the Bronzewood Lodge druidic community three hours northeast of Diamond Lake, rounds out Captain Trask's inner circle.
The complete garrison force consists of 60 soldiers. Militia members typically wear leather or chainmail armor and carry a longsword or shortbow. This force is divided into thirds, with each squad led by a lieutenant. These individuals have the ear of Captain Trask and the admiration of their charges.
[/sblock]

DRAMATIS PERSONAE[SBLOCK]I thought it would be a good idea to have a listing of folks whom you would know of and might know personally in the village of Diamond Lake (in alphabetical order).  Anyone with at least 1 rank in Knowledge (local) would have all of this information.  Once you've met them IC, I'll change their names to a different color.

ALLUSTAN (Human m): Wizard and "the smartest man in town"
CHEZABET (Human f): Emporium fortune teller
VELIAS CHILDRAMUN (Human m): Fatherly priest of Dol Arrah
DIETRIK CICAEDA (Human m): Chief Cartographer of Diamond Lake
SHERRIF CUBBIN (Human m): Corrupt Sheriff of Diamond Lake
RAGNOLIN DOURSTONE (Dwarf m): Mine manager
DANNATH (Human f): Lazare's daughter and hostess of his House
TIDWOAD D'KUNDARAK (Gnome m): Gem monger and proprietor of Tidwoad's
LYLANA LYRRIMAN D'SIVIS (Gnome f): Garralous senior representative of House Sivis
VALKUS DUN (Human m): High priest of Dol Arrah
TYROL EBBERLY (Human m): Weapon dealer, owner of the "Captain's Blade"
CHAUM GANSWORTH (Human m): Mine manager
ARIELLO KLINT (Halfling m): "The Combustible Magician", entertainer at The Emporium
KURLAG (Half-ogre m): Bouncer at The Emporium
LAZARE (Human m): Proprietor of Lazare's House and dragonchess enthusiast
MELINDE (Human f): Charming young warrior priestess of Dol Arrah
ELLIVAL MOONMEADOW (Elf m): Mine manager
GOVERNOR-MAYOR LANOD NEFF (Human m): Rules Diamond Lake for the City of Sharn
NOGWIER (Human m): High cleric of the Bronzewood Lodge
LUZANE PARRIN (Human f): Mine manager
PURPLE PROSE (Changeling? f): Madame of The Midnight Salute
MERRIS SANDOVAR (Human m): Chief Scout of Militia
TOM SHINGLE (Boggle m): Emporium contortionist
BALABAR SMENK (Human m): Mine manager
SHAG SOLOMON (? m): "The Wild Gentleman", entertainer/freak in the Emporium
GELCH TILGAST (Human m): Mine manager
TOLLIVER TRASK (Human m): Militia garrison's aging commander
DOBRUN TRENT (Half-elf m): Militia lieutenant
MIKKELA VENDERIN (Human f): Militia lieutenant
VENELLE (Human f): Bowyer/fletcher
JIERIAN WIERUS (Human m): Flagellant high priest of the Church of the Silver Flame
ZALAMANDRA (Human f): Queen of the Veiled Corridor[/SBLOCK]


PICTURE OF DIAMOND LAKE MINERS[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 30, 2005)

To 20th from _first_?

In Play-By-Post format?

You'll be a while...!

-Hyp.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> To 20th from _first_?
> 
> In Play-By-Post format?
> 
> You'll be a while...!



Well, sure.  I'd be happy just to get through the first one!


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Sounds interesting (and I don't get dungeon, so no spoilers either).  My preference is Eberron for a setting, simply because I think it's a very rich enviornment, and I like some of the extras that are included in it.

Also, I had a Changling Wizard I was interested in playing, but I have tons of concepts and can be adaptable.

What's your general ideas on character creation and stuff?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What's your general ideas on character creation and stuff?



I hadn't really gotten that far.  Since it's a pretty epic campaign, I was thinking 32 pt point buy, but that's about it.  Pretty standard 1st level characters, probably 6-8 players who are willing to post at least 2-3 times a week (hopefully more).

Most of the players would be from the little town of Diamond Lake, so they would know each other, or at least know about each other, although there could be some exceptions.

In my current game we had some success in writing short synopses of past adventures that the characters had been on together, but with 1st level characters that's a little more difficult.  Nevertheless, something similar could be devised.

I really like the idea of very young characters first starting off, not really knowing a whole lot.  Reminds me a lot of when I first started gaming.  So I guess it's very nostalgic in that way


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 30, 2005)

This is a fantasy game that really grabs my interest. My vote would be for Eberron. Probably playing a rogue or ranger of some kind.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

I like that too.  It works well, and has a fun feel to it.  Plus, it means you should leave your options open for a different direction, because the campaign might take a different turn.

Edit: It's fairly easy to have the characters know each other form the start.  They mostly grew up togeather.  In a rare case, perhaps they were sent off for some training but have come back to home.

As I said before, I'm open to just about anything, and have several concepts.  A changling would be fun, and the Changling wizard looked interesting to me, but I have so many other ideas that I can fit what the party needs.


----------



## Someone (May 30, 2005)

Sounds fun -and I don´t have Dungeon either- A for the setting, I only own Eberron, soI´d prefer to play there, but it´s not a must.

Edit: What books are you thinking on allowing? Because I´d like to try a warlockif complete Arcane i s OK.


----------



## lotuseater (May 30, 2005)

i'd be interested as well. any setting is cool with me.  as for a character, i have a dwarf cleric from another adventure that never got past the opening scene that i'd like to have another go with.  he's a tough warrior type.  but i'm happy to come up with something new if it better fits the campaign.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Ok, I've narrowed it down to 2 different ideas.

One, the changling Wizard (I have a background for him already).  He's studius and likes to test his limits, and idealy would have his eyes set on Recaster and/or Loremaster.  He likely was origionaly from the town, and is returning after recieving some training from a Wizard.  He'd use the racial substitution levels for wizard.

The other, is a Dwarf Monk.  Having been badly burned as a child, his parents brought him to a local monistary, and he chose to stay and be raised in the monistary.  While an apt student and easy to work with person, his face was badly burned, and he has no hair of any kind on his face.

I'm equaly excited about both concepts, so I'll take either one, depending on what the party needs.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Hi there,

Sounds like fun, I don't get Dungeon/Dragon any more and am right into Eberron. I'm very keen to have a go. I've seen rules for starting at 'apprentice' level in a WoTC book (I'm sure) but can't recall which one. If we could find the rules it could be kinda cool to start everyone off as young adult apprentices and see how things blossom from there? I'm thinking maybe a warforged apprentice magewright who ends up becoming an artificer. Otherwise, a shifter sorceror could be cool. Both the Shifters and Warforged are the only new Eb race I haven't dabbled with yet.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Erekose13 (May 30, 2005)

Hey I'd be into this one, this campaign looks interesting from all the reviews i have read and I wont be able to convince my f2f group to change charas again so I dont think I'll buy the mags.  I'd love to get into it and Eberron is definitely my favorite WotC setting at the moment.  As for a character, I can wait a little bit to see what the others are playing and fill in any holes.  Looking over the posts above I dont see any of the classic four that are missing, though perhaps another front line character would go well.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 30, 2005)

I'd definitely like to play in an adventure path. I'd be fine with either of the three settings, though I'm not as familiar with Greyhawk as I am with Eberron and Faerûn.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

Well, it seems that for most people Eberron is the preferred choice.  Since that's also OK with me, let's go for it!  I'll go ahead and change the first post of this thread to include all the related information.  Woohoo!


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Sweet.  I have to transfer my character to a sheet, then I'm ready to post him.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

What books are you allowing? What is the starting gold?  I think you covered everything else as 1st level characters dont require many creation rules.


----------



## Candide (May 31, 2005)

I would also be interested in this game, especially since it is Eberron.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Edit: What books are you thinking on allowing? Because I´d like to try a warlockif complete Arcane i s OK.



I'd allow a warlock, but we'd have to work him/her into the setting a bit.  I haven't completely decided where a warlock would draw his powers from in Eberron.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Cool.

My suggestion, by the way, since we are all going to be starting from the same town, is that perhaps we all set up some sort of link togeather from child hood/villiage life.  Zan, my changeling wizard, is going to have left the town to train at Morgrave U for a bit, but come back to the town as he promised his friends before he sets about the world on his adventures.

Basicly the good old kid "Friends forever" pact, that somehow actualy worked.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> My suggestion, by the way, since we are all going to be starting from the same town, is that perhaps we all set up some sort of link togeather from child hood/villiage life.  Zan, my changeling wizard, is going to have left the town to train at Morgrave U for a bit, but come back to the town as he promised his friends before he sets about the world on his adventures.
> 
> Basicly the good old kid "Friends forever" pact, that somehow actualy worked.



Although I heartily encourage you to find other players who are willing to contribute to this background story, I just want to clarify that not everyone's PC has to originally be from Diamond Lake.  You could be in town working for one of the mining companies, or be employed or associated with one of the other businesses/organizations/Dragonmarked houses represented there.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

NP, but anyone willing to join me in that is welcome.  Zan is a nerdy guy who is fixated on testing his limits, so he likes to explore and learn a lot.  He went to Sharn to study magic with some Changelings, and is coming back now to meet his friends.

He's also open about being a changeling.  He likely is usually in his natural form.

Anyone else want in on the early friends background, we can work it out togeather (Or I can even help write it for you all, I'm adaptable).


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 31, 2005)

Fleshing out my idea more, especially since the Complete Books are allowed, I'm thinking either a scout or a ranger, going to pick up some Sorcerer later to get one of the fighter/mage PrC's later but still not sure which one. 

Could work him in either with Bront's background idea or my other one was he was travelling with his mentor and they were ambushed near the town. The mentor died but my character managed to get away and make it to Diamond Lake.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

Hi all,

Bront, it seems a natural for my Artificer to have had something to do with Zan.

My guy has been working for the local magewright since the end of the war. He was won in a card game and put to work as a labourer. Slowly, as he has intereacted with the Warforged, the Magewright has come to reverse his opinion that Warforged are just items to be used. The Warforged has shown some apptitude and a thrist for knowledge and the Magewright has slowly come to appreciate that he is a sentient being and does not deserve enslavement. The Magewright has sponsored the Warforged as an apprentice Artificer. Zan would know the Warforged from previous interactions with the Magewright and may even be pleasantly surprised to see that the Warforged has broken the shackles somewhat.

Or something like that anyway. I'll see about getting the PC developed and posted tonight.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I'd allow a warlock, but we'd have to work him/her into the setting a bit.  I haven't completely decided where a warlock would draw his powers from in Eberron.



Actually, I just remembered that Keith Baker wrote an article in the most recent issue of Dragon magazine (#332) which specifically links warlocks in Eberron to the Cult of the Dragon Below.  Dangerous stuff


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Cool Daz.  I'd probably spend time bouncing things off the warforged, magical theories, and what not, staying up till the middle of the night, because you never sleep   He probably did the cool toy to good friend thing pretty quickly (Kids do that).  Maybe Zan accidently blew up the Magewrite's shop once to many times


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

Speaking of toys, I'm thinking the Warforged might have begun showing the Magewright his worth by making little magical toys for the local lads and lasses. Might be a connection we can exploit with all the PCs. The Warforged, starting off as a curiosity soon came to mean much to the children of Diamond Lake. Being a softy at heart he would shower them with his small toys.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

Just a reminder to keep on checking the first post of this thread for updates of important overall information.


----------



## Candide (May 31, 2005)

In the aformentioned Dragon Magazine Article, Warlocks draw their power from Xoriat, the realm of madness. Their damage reduction can be overcome by weapons made of Byeshk, instead of Cold Iron.



I was thinking of playing a Kalashtar Monk, and multiclassing with Psion(Egoist, or Telepath). His parents moved to Diamond Lake to live a simple small life. My character, being still quite young wishes to see things outside the village. This is in stark contrast to his teachings (adventure? fortune? a monk craves not these things). 

Bront, I'd love to collaborate with you on character backgrounds. The best friends idea is interesting to me. I'd like to see your Changeling more than your Dwarf idea. The idea of testing one's body is sort of what I was thinking too. However, my Kalashtar would try to see how much his body and mind could take(or dish out)


----------



## Someone (May 31, 2005)

I don´t really mind if the warlock´s power comes from Xoriat, Khyber, the Great Cthulhu, midichlorians, or other dark and terrible power. 
After all, in the standard description it comes from fiendish pacts, and it doesn´t invalidate them to be in the same party as a paladin/cleric of Heironeus. From my point of view, it´s not so relevant once we assume the power´s origin is nasty and generally disgusting. Why should we have to define it when it could be kept as an ace in the DM´s hole?

Anyway, here´s my character. And if you don´t like it, I have more.


```
Name: Rial
Class: Warlock
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: Doesn´t really care.

Str: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Level: 1         XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     BAB:  +0         HP: 8 (6+2Con)
Con: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Grapple: +0      Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Speed: 30'       Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Init:  +2        Spell Save: -
Cha: 16 +3 (10p.)     ACP:   +0        Spell Fail: -

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +2    +0     +2    0    +0    +0     14
Touch: 12          Flatfooted: 12

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +2    0    +2
Ref:                       0    +2    0    +2
Will:                      2    +0    0    +2

Weapon                  Attack   Damage       Critical   Range
Dagger                   +0      1d4           19-20x2
Thrown Dagger            +2      1d4           19-20x2    10 ft
Eldritch Blast           +2      1d6           20/x2      60 ft

Languages: Common, Undercommon, Abyssal.

Abilities:
-Extra feat at level 1
-Extra skill points
-Favored class: Any.

Invocatins known:
Least: Baleful Utterance (Save DC 15)

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot.

Skill Points: (2 warlock +2 Int +1 Human)x4=20  Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Bluff                     4     +3          +7 
Concentration             4     +2          +6
Intimidate                4     +3          +7
Use magic device          4     +3          +7
Knowledge: local          2     +2          +4
                         

Equipment:                Cost    Weight
Dagger                      2gp    1    lb
Leather armor              10gp    15   lb
Explorer's outfit           0gp    -    lb
Backpack                    2gp    2    lb
--Torches (2)            0.02gp    2    lb
--Flint and Steel           1gp    -    lb  
--Rations (1 day)         0,5gp    1    lb
--Waterskin                 1gp    4    lb
--2 Potions of CLW        100gp    --    lb

Total Weight: 25 lb  Money: 3 gp 5 sp cp

                        Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             33    66    100  200   500

Age:    17
Height: 5´8"
Weight: 160 lb
Eyes:   Brown
Hair:   Black
Skin:   Tan
```

Since not every one is equally rich, kind, sociable, or beautiful, it´s a logical neccesity that in evey community there´s someone who´s the poorest, ugliest, hard-hearted, and solitaire. what it´s rare is that those qualities gatehr in the same person, and that person was Rial´s mother. Was was she into, nobody knows, but everyone agreed it couldn´t be good. 

Fortunately -in some way- she died when Rial was young. He grew as an orphan: wild, independent, daring, unpredictable and mischievous, but despite the villagers´s suspicion, not exactly evil. The kind of child that tells the other children "I found a corpse. Do you want to see it?" He always was part of the band that dreamed to be adventurers and explore lands full of dragons, and more often than not, the leader.

It wasn´t until recently that the look in his eyes was uncomfrtable, like if the glimpse of insanity could be seen behind them... or perhaps the suspicion that you own life were no more than a warm soap bubble surrounded by darkness. But if you´re going to explore a tomb, could he be useful?


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Warlock starting money should be the same as the wizard.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

*Zan, Changling Wizard*

Here he is.  The background is still in progress as people work themselves into the town.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Zan
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard
[B]Race:[/B] Changling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male?
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d4+2+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    -1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Light Crossbow ('80)      +2       1d8      19-20x2
Quarterstaff              -1      1d6-1       20x2
Dagger(10')              -1(+2)   1d4-1     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Changeling Racial Abilities
- +2 save vs Sleep and charm
- +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
- Natural Linguist: Speak Language class skill
- Minor Shape Change: 
Dual Specialization: Illusion & Transmutation
FOrbidden Schools: Abjuration, Enchantment, Necromancy
Familiar: Toad (+3 HP)

[B]Feats:[/B] Extend Spell, Scribe Scroll

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Decipher Script            4    +4          +8
KN: Arcane                 4    +4          +8
KN: History                4    +4          +8
KN: The Planes             4    +4          +8
Spellcraft                 4    +4          +8
Use Magic Divice           4    +1          +5
Bluff                      0    +1    +2    +3
Disguise                   0    +1    +10   +11
Intimidate                 0    +1    +2    +3
Sense Motive               0    +1    +2    +3



[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Light Crossbow		35	4
20 Bolts		2	2
Quarterstaff			4
Dagger			2	1
Spell Component Pouch	5	2
Spellbook		15	3
Backpack		2	2
Bedroll			0.1	5
5 Candles		0.05	
5 Pieces of Chalk	0.05	
Ink Pen			0.4	
Ink			8	
Scroll Case		1	0.5
5 sheets of paper	2	
Familiar Summoning	100	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]23.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 27gp 4sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                26    53    80    80   400

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 121lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] White
[B]Hair:[/B] White
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey
```
*Appearance:* 
Zan is small and fairly frail looking.  His grey skin and white eyes and hair are unusual for a changeling only in that he chooses to not hide his true nature.  He wears fairly loose fitting traveling clothes, with a long black cloak that flows around him.

*Background:* 
Zan has always been proud of his changeling heritage, and usually openly walks around in his natural form.  He feels that his changeling heritage shows that limits are what you perceive, and must be tested in every way.  Growing up in Diamond Lake, close to Sharn, gave him many opportunities to test his limits.

Zan has naturally been attracted to magic, and found many interesting new limits to test with it.  He spent time watching the local magewright work.  He toyed with magic and spent time studying it and its strange effects.  Later, when the magewright took an apprentice warforged, he studied the warforged, often talking or spending time with him.  He learned quickly that the warforged was more than a simple magical construct, and they developed a deep friendship.  He would often stay up late, talking to the warforged about magic and theories, forgetting his friend didn’t sleep.

-more about friends pending-

Zan had a tight group of friends in Diamond Lake, and before he left, he promised that he would return when he was done studying, and perhaps they could go out and explore the world together.

A little over a year ago, he went off to study Morgrave University.  He learned diversity in specializing, and enjoyed testing his magical limits.  He worked with stretching his magic, and using it ways well beyond those thought conventional.  He brought his changeling approach to magic, and was rewarded with a unique perspective on magic and its workings.

However, studying has its limits, so Zan sought to move beyond those, and get out into the field.  He sought to go on expeditions for the University, and examine several of the stranger places on Khorvaire.  But, he was still a young student, and was never allowed to join in any of the expeditions.  Tired and feeling limited by the University’s rules, Zan journeyed back to Diamond Lake, to meet back up with his friends.

*Spellbook*
1st Level
Enlarge Person
Color Spray
Feather Fall
Mage Armor
Identify
Lesser Orb of Acid
Summon Monster 1

Advancement and goals
[sblock]*Feats:*
1: Extend Spell
1W: Scribe Scroll

Goal: Zan looks forward to testing the limits of magic, and learning more about life.  He intends on becoming a Recaster and Loremaster[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

OK I’m going to call the Warforged Fixit. A hulking brute that has engraved himself with various formulas and recipes some of which he has shaded with different coloured inks and paints. He sports a heavy leather tool pouch on his front and carries a large hammer. Unusually for a Warforged he also wears big leather boots that are covered in small press studded pockets (He's hoping to make some Fixit's Handy Boots in the future). Most believe he sports the boots for extra storage but in reality he has a phobia about getting his feet wet. He thinks that being in constant contact with the moisture of the earth will make him rust from the ground up, the added storage is just a bonus. He also has problems with his eyes from doing a lot of small detail work and has crafted himself a set of goggles to make his life a little easier, these goggles are held in place with a small, tight leather belt (think aviation goggles). He wears a leather skullcap. Several childish charms, which have been given to him by children he has gifted with his creations, hang on leather throngs around his neck. Over his shoulder he wears a leather satchel with several compartments in it. 

Fixit is very imposing (although children never seem bothered by his appearance) but generally has the heart of puppy, especially where children are involved. He can get riled up though, and suffers serious embarrassment after he has calmed down. He loves mystery and reading and has a current subscription to the Sharn Inquisitive. He also loves creating toys to give to children. In fact, one of the pouches of his satchel is full of small toys and trinkets that he gives to children.

Fixit never made it to the war. In fact he never made it out of Sharn during the war. A minor Cannith noble, heavily in debt to The Boromar Clan, was forced to divert some of the Warforged being produced in the Cannith foundry to pay for his indiscretions. Fixit found himself being passed from owner to owner until he wound up in Diamond Lake working for Teren the Magewright. 

Teren put Fixit to work as a labourer. Slowly, as he has interacted with the Warforged he grew impressed by his quiet determination and ceaseless striving to be the best at what he chooses to do. Teren began to reverse his opinion that Warforged were just items to be used, machines to make life easier. Fixit had shown some aptitude and a thirst for knowledge and Teren has slowly come to appreciate that he is a sentient being and does not deserve enslavement. It wasn't long before Teren couldn't teach Fixit anymore. Teren has sponsored Fixit as an apprentice Artificer.

Zan (Bront's PC) first met Fixit when he was 'indentured' to Teren. Zan was an inquisitive child and provided Fixit with a ready companion to discuss the theories behind magic. While Zan took an interest in magic in its purest form Fixit wanted to know more about the mechanics behind magic. Even though Zan probably doesn't realise it he was very helpful in influencing Fixit's career choice. 

m\o0o/m

Well that's the idea. I'll try and get the stats done in the next day or so. As others post their backgrounds I'll make edits in this one to tie them all in.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## lotuseater (May 31, 2005)

so i've been tweaking my dwarven cleric i mentioned earlier, and i just had a thought.  i think he can really fit in with the group we've got started, but if the idea is to have a really young bunch, will dwarves and elves belong.  if they are young and immature at first, given a couple years, while the humans(and similar aging races) will have become adults, they will still be immature. 

do you guys think this is something we should worry about?


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Adventuring tends to mature anyone.  However, the elves and dwarves would likely start off a bit more mature I would think.

Approach it however you want would be my suggestion.  Make your character interesting and fun to play.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

SNIFFER was created to assist in the finding of stragglers. He was considered to be the one who has outstanding tracking skills and can thereby ensure that after a battle, all enemies are rounded up and captured. If the battle went against them, he might be able to find the stragglers and rescue them before further ill came to them..

He has been conditioned in his training to become an archer.

Name: Sniffer
Race: Warforged
Class: Ranger1
XP 133
Action points 5 of 5
Alignment: LG

STR 14
DEX 15 
CON 12 (+2 race)
INT 14 
WIS 14 (-2 race)
CHA 6 (-2 race)

BAB: +1
HP 9
AC 17 (base 10, Mithral composite 5, dex 2,)

SAVES: 
FORT +3 
REF +4
WILL +2

Skills – rank
Climb 4  2  6
Ride  4  2  6
Hide  4 2  6 
Search 4  2  6
Spot    4  3  7
Survival 4 3  7 
Swim    4  2  6
Use Rope 4 2  6

Class:
1st favored enemy, Humanoid (human)
Wild Empathy

Feats:
Track, mithral body (lvl 1)

Attack: 
+3 ranged, Bow (1d8)
+3 melee longsword (1d8+2)

Armor: none

Posessions: Knapsack, 3 days of rations. 
GP 100

Weapons: 
Longsword 
Longbow

Spells 
N/A


----------



## Candide (May 31, 2005)

I think it would be intersesting if the party had a gruff dwarf "parental figure". Not to look up to or anything, just for the crotchety dwarf moments.


----------



## Candide (May 31, 2005)

```
Name: Pak 
Class: Rogue
Race: Changling
Size: Medium
Gender: Male?
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: XXXX

Str: 8  -1 (0p.)      Level: 1        XP: 0/1000
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)      BAB: +0         HP: 6 (1d6)
Con: 12 +0 (4p.)      Grapple: -1     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
Int: 18 +4 (16p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: XX
Wis: 8  -1 (0p.)      Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 14 +2 (6p.)      ACP: -0         Spell Fail: XX%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +0          +0
Ref:                       2    +2          +4
Will:                      0    -1          -1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Shortbow ('60)           +2       1d6-1         X3
Shortsword                -1      1d6      19-20/x2

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling

Abilities:
Changeling Racial Abilities
- +2 save vs Sleep and charm
- +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
- Natural Linguist: Speak Language class skill
- Minor Shape Change: Standard Action to use.

- Sneak Attack +1d6
- Trapfinding


Feats: Able Learner

Skill Points: 48       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Magic Divice           1    +2          +3
Bluff                      4    +2    +2    +8
Diplomacy			   2    +2          +4
Disguise                   4    +2    +10   +16
Disable Device             4    +4          +8
Forgery                    1    +4	        +5
Intimidate                 4    +2    +2    +8
Sense Motive               4    -1    +2    +5
Gather Information         4    +2          +6
Hide				   4    +2          +6
Move Silently              4    +2          +6
Open Lock                  4    +2          +6
Search                     2    +4          +6
Sleight of Hand            4    +2          +6
Knowledge:Local          1    +4         +5







Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Leather                 10      15      
Shortbow		30	 2
20 arrows		 1	 1
Shortsword              10       2
Thieves tools		30	 1
Spellbook		15	 3
	-used as a journal
Backpack		 2	 2		
Ink Pen		 1sp	 0.4	
Ink			 8

	
Total Weight:24.4lb      Money: 93gp 9sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                26    53    80    80   400

Age: 17
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 121lb
Eyes: White
Hair: White
Skin: Grey
```

Appearance: 
Pak appears as a normal changeling, grey skin with white hair and eyes. However, he is usually found impersonating other races. 

Background:
Pak, a sibling of Zan’s,  is the typical “becomer” changeling. He constantly tries to test his limits (and others’ nerves). He is stubborn to a fault, firmly believing he can do what he sets out to do. He often grows bored when in one place for too long. He’s dying to get out of Diamond Lake with Zan and Fixit.

When he was young, he hated being different. He hated looking in mirrors and seeing himself. The family of Kalashtar in Diamond Lake were Psions.  Pak had been interested in what people call psionics. He was attracted to the idea of things altering the body with thought. Though he did not have the money(but more precisely the courage) to delve into something so unknown to him. One day he realized how he could alter himself naturally. Why didn’t he think of this before? His brother Zan, and their parents were proud of their heritage, and walked about in natural form. He started out small. Though playing the I’m You Game with another changeling in his natural form did not yield much results. Time marched on, and Pak became quite good at this mimicry. Eventually he gained the ability to change faster. 
He is proud of his brother, going to Morgrave University but at the same time he is jealous. He’s always felt like “Zan’s little brother” rather than Pak. Though he is as intelligent as Zan, he presents it in a more subtle way. Where Zan is rather straightforward, and inquisitive Pak is cunning and resourceful. They are not complete opposites, but are not far off. His favorite name for Zan in times of sarcastic wit(which is often) is “Professor” or “College Boy”. He can be quite hurtful and brash here and there.

Pak has a myriad of personalities he uses. A half-elf, a human, a dwarf, a half-orc, and a shifter. He’s been working on trying to mimic Fixit, but something just isn’t right about it. His skin can’t mimic the metal/ironwood that makes up Fixit’s body.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Candide, pull your background and appearance out of the code tags.  Makes it wrap better.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

BTW, it might be a very good idea for a couple of people to take at least 1 rank of Knowledge (local).


----------



## Knight Otu (May 31, 2005)

So, you're at 4 characters. I propably should hurry up a bit. I also worked on a rogue, with a somewhat different focus. Maybe he and Pak teamed up for some minor mischief?


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Ok, so far, we have a Warlock, a Wizard, an Artifacer (stats Pending), a Ranger (archer), and a Rogue.

We have another Rogue and a Cleric also proposed.

We need one more fighter type, preferably a frontliner.  Especialy because we're missing any sort of frontliner at the moment.

BTW, since we're starting at first, I think it might be a good idea to post your vision of where you want to go.  In case you plan on multi-classing at some point.  Might help give a clearer vision.

Edit: I'll likely finagle a point into KN: Local.  Probably tonight.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

I trying to tie a human psychic warrior in with the group and I am having trouble working on a background.  Here are a couple of ideas and my thoughts.

Kerwyn Renegal: 

Idea: an ex-Cyran who fought during the last war.  lost everything an followed the rest of his ex-pats to Breland.  with the tragedies of the war he is trying to get away from his memories and take up life in a small farming community.  he hasnt been able to make a go of it because of post war trauma and falls in with the young adventurers as a grizzled depressing ex-soldier who is somewhat suicidal.
Thoughts: really depressing to play.

Idea: recently returned from a monastery in Adar where he trained with Kalashtar psychic warriors.  Young, yet wise beyond his age, he has returned to his place of birth following prophetic visions of ...
Thoughts: more interesting character, but the idea hasnt really coalesced yet.

Idea: House Orien dragonmarked scion of the family, born in Diamond Lake to a distant and unknown branch of the house.  Joins his friends on quests, yet has had little contact with the house.  Perhaps encounters in the future will lead him to his extended family and his destiny.
Thoughts: ties directly to setting, just thought of this one 

Any help is appreciated, as I would like to make this character more than just a fun line of stats to play, which he currently is in my head.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I trying to tie a human psychic warrior in with the group and I am having trouble working on a background.  Here are a couple of ideas and my thoughts.
> 
> Kerwyn Renegal:
> 
> ...



Well, you should play whomever you will have more fun developing as a character, but I like the House Orien concept


----------



## Someone (May 31, 2005)

Hmmm... seems that warlocks have knowledge: the planes as class skill, but not knowledge: local. For them, it´s easier to know what´s going on in Shavarat than in the towm´s square. I´ll see what I can do.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Kerwin Renegal; human psychic warrior 1; HD 1d8+1, hp 9; Init +2; Speed 30'; AC 16 (+4 armor, +2 dex), flat-footed 14, touch 12; Bab +0, Grapple +3; Atk +3 melee (2d4+4, spiked chain) or +2 ranged (1d6, shortbow); Reach 10'; SA psionics; AL LG; Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Concentration +5 (4), Knowledge (psionics) +2 (1), Search +3 (2), Ride +3 (1), Climb +3 (2), Swim +1 (2), Jump +3 (2), Knowledge (local) +2 (1cc); Stand Still, Exotic Proficiency (spiked chain), Least Dragonmark (Mark of Passage, dimensional leap 1/day).

Powers: 1pp
1st: Metaphysical Weapon.

Equipment: Spiked Chain, Chain Shirt, Short Bow, 20 arrows, backpack, map case, flint and steel, silk rope, 5 torches, waterskin, 5 rations, traveler's outfit, 2 belt pouches, 24gp, 4sp, 5cp.

Description: tba

Personality: tba

History: tba

House Orien it is


----------



## lotuseater (May 31, 2005)

well, thanks to the encouragement, here's my dwarf.  one note.  i've never played in eberron before, so i only know the basics.  i hope that won't be a problem.  assuming i am part of the group, i will head out and get the eberron campaign setting as soon as we get started.  but to start, my original concept is based on being a cleric of kord.  what's the eberron equivilant?

in any case, i think i've created a background that will fit in nicely with some of the other characters. of course my concept is begging for someone to step up and play a gnome.


Mulch Longbeard
Male Dwarf
Cleric
Domain: Luck Strength
Chaotic Good
Age: 43
4'4, 178
Brown Eyes, Black Hair


STR 15 +2
DEX 10 0
CON 16 +3
INT 10 0
WIS 16 +3
CHA 10 +0

HP 11
AC 14 T 10 FF 14

Speed 20'

Languages: Dwarf, Gnome, Common

Feats:
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Greatsword)


Skills (Ability/Ranks/Other)
Craft-Alchemy +2 (0/2/0)
Disable Device +1 (0/1/0)
Speak Language (gnome) +1 (0/1/0)
Use Magical Device +1 (0/1/0))


Saves: (Base/Ability/Other)
FORT +5 (+2/+3/0)
REF 0 (+0/0/0)
WILL +5 (+2/+3/0)

BASE ATTACK BONUS +0

Greatsword +2/ 2d6+3/ 19-20/x2
Dart(Thrown) +0/ 1d4+2/ 20/x2

Scale Mail
Great Sword
Artisan's Outfit
Torches (10)
Backpack
Waterskin
Pouch
Bedroll
Alchemist's Fire (2 flasks)
Thunderstone
Darts (5)
Spell Component Pouch

Total Weight Carried: 68 lbs
Gold: 17.3

Domain abilities:
Luck: You have good fortune, useable once per day. When you use this ability, you may reroll any one roll that you have just made. You must abide by the new roll.

Strength: You can perform a feat of strength once per day, adding +1 to your Strength score for one round as a free action.

Spells prepared:
Guidance
Resistance
Virtue

Obscuring Mist
Shield of Faith
Enlarge Person


Turns Attempts per day: 3


Mulch has been banished from his clan, because even at an early age, he could never conform to the strict laws of his brethren. His chaotic ways brought him into constant conflict with those around him. He strongly believes that goodness and mercy must always outweight any consideration for the law. He considers himself a champion of the weak and unfortunate, and is always ready to do battle for the less fortunate. --(He found his religious calling early in life, and was immediately drawn to Kord as his diety.)--

After being exiled while still a youth, he travelled the countryside until finding a home among a group of gnomes living in Diamond Lake, whose temperment better fit his own believes. He spent several years among them, and was trained in Alchemy. He adopted many gnome customs, learned their language, and was even given his name by them, having been stripped of his birth name. Although among the gnomes he is known as Longbeard, his facial hair is actually quite thin for his race. People who meet him always comment that for a dwarf, he is actually quite personable. His short presence is a formidible one, though in truth he is quite gentle unless roused to a fight.  

Mulch can be quite mischievous, despite having reached young adulthood.  Many people comment that he often is more of a gnome than most gnomes.  He even shares their thirst for all things mechanical and chemical.  In fact, the only thing that can keep his short attention span are mechanical gadgets and the like.  Otherwise, he is always goofing off, playing practical jokes and making fun with his friends.  He is especially popular with the young people of Diamond Lake, as he's always setting off fireworks and willing to play games.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 31, 2005)

Well, Kord does not exist in Eberron. A deity that fits the idea would be Dol Dorn, who has the Chaos, Good, Strength and War domains, favored weapon longsword. Another idea would be following the whole Sovereign Host pantheon (granting access to most domains), of which Dol Dorn is a part of.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2005)

I agree with Knight Otu, if you're going to worship a particular diety, Dol Durn would be the closes equivalent to Kord.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 31, 2005)

A quick question: Did the Last War ever touch Diamond Lake in "our" time? IIRC Sharn wasn't really openly touched except by an attack by sea, and Diamond Lake is somewhat close. Of course, that's no guaranty.


----------



## Candide (May 31, 2005)

I was thinking of multiclassing Pak with Psion(egoist). He has an interest in psionics, and the idea of changing the body goes rather well with my concept too. Other than that, I'm not sure. I'd to see how the group does for a few adventures before setting anything into stone.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 31, 2005)

What I have so far. I guess there'll be changes to improve the character.*

Meldain, Chaotic Neutral Human
Medium Humanoid (Human), Rogue 1

Age:* 17 years
*Height:* 6'2''
*Weight:* 152 lb

*Speed:* 35 ft.
*HD:* 1d6+1 (Rogue)
*HP:* 7 hp

*Str:* 11 [3] (+0)
*Dex:* 17 [13] (+3) 
*Con:* 12 [4] (+1) 
*Int:* 15 [8] (+2)
*Wis:* 8 [0] (-1)
*Cha:* 12 [4] (+1)

*Base Attack:* +0 (+0 Rogue)
*Grapple:* +0 (+0 BAB, +0 Str)

*AC:* 14/15 (+3 Dex, +1 armor/+1 dodge)
*Initiative:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Fort *+1 [+0 Rogue, +1 Con]
*Ref *+5 [+2 Rogue, +3 Dex]
*Will *-1 [+0 Rogue, -1 Wis]
*Action Points:* 5
*Patron Deity:* Would be Olladra, if he cared enough to learn more about the gods.

*Attacks*
Club +0 melee; 1d6 bludgeoning; x2
Club +3 ranged; 1d6 bludgeoning; x2
Dagger +0 melee; 1d4 piercing or slashing; 19-20/x2; Range Increment 10 ft.
Dagger +3 ranged; 1d4 piercing or slashing; 19-20/x2; Range Increment 10 ft.

*Skills: 44 [Rogue]*

Balance +5  [2 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Bluff +5  [4 Rogue, +1 Cha]
Climb +4  [4 Rogue, +0 Str]
Disguise +2  [1 Rogue, +1 Cha]
Escape Artist +4  [1 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Gather Information +2  [1 Rogue, +1 Cha]
Hide +7  [4 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Jump +4  [4 Rogue, +0 Str]
Knowledge (local) +4  [2 Rogue, +2 Int]
Listen +1  [2 Rogue, -1 Wis]
Move Silently +7  [4 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Open Lock +5  [2 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Search +6  [4 Rogue, +2 Int]
Sense Motive +1  [2 Rogue, -1 Wis]
Sleight of Hand +5  [2 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Spot +1  [2 Rogue, -1 Wis]
Swim +1  [1 Rogue, +0 Str]
Tumble +5  [1 Rogue, +3 Dex]
Use Rope +5  [1 Rogue, +3 Dex]

*Feats:* Dash, Dodge

*Special Abilities:* Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

*Equipment:* Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb), bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb), 6 daggers (12 gp, 6 lb.), club (0 gp, 3 lb), padded armor (5 gp, 10 lb.), peasant's outfit (-, -), waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb), trail rations x2 (1 gp, 2 lb), common lamp (1 sp, 1 lb), 1 pint of oil (1 sp, 1 lb), 
*Load:* 34 lb.
*Carrying Capacity:* 38/76/115 lb.
178 gp 8 sp in coins.

*Languages known:* Common, Dwarven, Elven

*Description:* A tall and thin young man, Meldain, has long black hair and blue eyes. While he usually wears the common local clothing, he also obtained a padded armor he sometimes wears when he anticipates more trouble than usual. His eyes twinkle with hunger for action.

*Background:* Meldain has a reputation as a local troublemaker – a reputation that is well deserved. He is overconfident, and likes to play tricks on people, sometimes showing up where he shouldn't. As a result, Meldain has learned to rely on his speed and swiftness when he is being chased once again.
He considers himself a charming guy, and believes he could win anyone over after playing a trick on them. He is also quite certain the girls in town love him, despite plenty of evidence against it.
Meldain, being the only child in his family, and losing his father to the Last War at a young age, formed closer bonds to his friends than to his mother, especially to the changeling Pak and the dwarf Mulch.
As his thrillseeking has sometimes led him outside of Diamond Lake, Meldain has learned the value of being armed, but he sees no value in getting any of the more martial weapons, such as crossbows, and keeps to daggers and a club.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

I was planning on some Knowledge (local or Breland) that I pick up from my subscription to the Sharn Inquisitive, at least that was the reason for the subscription. Maye it should be a diffeent rag with more of a focus on the whole of Breland rather than just Sharn??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 31, 2005)

```
Kellian, Neutral Good Shifter
Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger), Barbarian1

Age: 17 years
Height: 5'9”
Weight:  194lb

Speed: 40ft.
HD: 1d12+2 (Rogue)
HP: 14 hp

Str: 14 [6] (+2)
Dex: 16 [6] (+3) 
Con: 14 [6] (+2) 
Int: 12 [6] (+1)
Wis: 12 [4] (+1)
Cha: 10 [4] (+0)

Base Attack: +1
Grapple: +3 (+1 BAB, +2 Str)

AC: 16  (+3 Dex, +3 armor –1 Armor Check Penalty)
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
Fort +4 [+2 Barbarian, +2 Con]
Ref +3 [+0 Barbarian, +3 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 Barbarian, +1 Wis]
Action Points: 5
Patron Deity: Sovereign Host (Balinor) 

Attacks
Great Axe +3 1d12+3 x3 Slashing
Warhammer +3 1d8+2 x3 Bludgeoning 
Shortbow +4 1d6 x3 60 ft range

Skills: 20 [Barbarian]

Balance  +5 (+3 Dex +2 Racial Bonus)
Climb  +6 (2 Ranks +2 Str +2 Racial Bonus)
Intimidate +4 (4 Ranks +0 Cha)
Jump +6 (2 Ranks +2 Str +2 Racial Bonus)
Knowledge (local) +2 (1 Rank that cost two points, +1 Int)
Listen  +3 (2 Ranks +1 Wis)
Read/Write Languages (2 points to be literate)
Survival +5 (4 Ranks +1 Wis)
Swim +4 (2 Ranks +2 Str)

 
Feats: Healing Factor, Simple and Martial Weapons Proficiency, Light and Medium Armor Proficiency, Shields Proficiency (except tower shields)

Special Abilities: Shifting (Wildhunt), Low-Light Vision, +2 to Balance, Climb, and Jump checks, Fast Movement, Rage 1/day

Equipment: Greataxe (12 lb), Short Bow (2 lb), 20 Arrows (3 lb), Warhammer (5 lb), Studded Leather Armor (20 lb), Backpack (2 lb) Bedroll (5 lb), Flint and Steel, 4 Day’s Rations (2 lb), 50 ft silk rope (5 lb), Waterskin (4 lb), Soap (2 lb)
Load: 62 lb. (Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Rations, Rope, and Soap all in backpack for easy dropping)

Carrying Capacity: 58/116/175 lb.
 54gp 9 sp

Languages known: Common, Sylvan (Spent two points to gain literacy)
```

Description: Short and powerfully built Kellion has the look out of someone’s dreams. Or nightmares. While he is somewhat handsome, even by human standards, his bestial and fierce nature exudes enough that people tend to star clear. Unlike most Shifters however, Kellion does make some effort to keep himself clean and well groomed. He has flashing green eyes and deep reddish fur covering most of his body.

Background: Kellion, Kell to friends, is the older child of one of the few Shifter families living in Diamond Lake. He was fairly close with the other members of his generation in the town especially Pak and Zan. Kellion was smart enough to at least somewhat follow the conversations the two and he had about magic even if his intelligence in no way matched his Changeling friends’. Still, Kellion was the one who was strong enough to stand up to anyone who felt like picking on the two siblings. When Zan went away Kellion was sad but instead focused on his combat skills, traveling around with his father and some family friends to do some hunting. They had a few brief run-ins with goblinoids but Kellion is still relatively inexperienced in combat.  He returned to Diamond Lake shortly before his friend did. Back home for this short time Kell been seeking odd jobs, offering himself as a guide/bodyguard to anyone in the area that needs to travel.


Planned Growth:
[sblock]Split between Barb/Ranger for a while. Not sure the exact split yet but probably leaning towards Ranger. Eventually grabbing the Weretouched Master PrC with the Bear alternate form[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like atleast 9 rough character ideas.  I am not too clear on which way I want to go, so I think I will bow out now before Branding Opportunity is forced to leave one of these great characters out.  Everyone enjoy the game!


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

So we have 2 Rogues (one leaning towards Egoist as a second class), a Warlock, a Wizard, an Artifacer (Stats Pending), A Ranger (Archer), A Cleric, and A Barb.  We're sort of lacking a tank (thought the Cleric should be good, it's a dwarf).  If you're willing to take 9, the Psi Warrior would give us another frontliner.

BTW, technicaly the favored weapon of the Sovern Host or Dol Dorn is the longsword, but I know I've been in other games were that's been a bit more flexable depending on the culture.  You can probably get away with the Dwarven War Axe since it's a cultural weapon.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

Knight Otu, yes I think it would be great if Meldain and Pak got into a great many mischevious happenings. But we both know the girls in town love Pak. Or who Pak is at the time.  

It also seems we have quite the interesting group too.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

FYI Candide, Str penalties carry over to damage with bows.  You might want to either up your strength by 2 or use a light crossbow.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

Delete post


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, I had a gnome archer concept that fell through because of that.  Wasn't happy.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

FAH! A pox on bows! Changed damage to 1d6-1. Crossbows are heavier, and more costly. I'm close to Medium load, and I can't have that happening. And Pak would try to cut corners as a lot. He likes having a fair amount of coin on him. He lives by the proverb "Why sleep on the ground when their is an inn near by? Why eat rations when their is a restaurant near".

EDIT: sorry for the double post


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Well at least Pak isn't having to pull the Kellion gimmick of dropping his backpack at the beginning of every combat.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

A former player in my group played Warforged Fighter. He was THE tank. Adamantine Body, etc. He wielded a Bastard Sword and a shield. But First round of combat, he would charge the closest enemy. Second round, drop the shield and charge another enemy. He would go back and forth doing this type of thing. It was odd.

And combat? what combat? Pak will just smooth things over with aggressors.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> And combat? what combat? Pak will just smooth things over with aggressors.





I think people might attack Kell just for kicks.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

As soon as I get home from work tonight, and sort out the kids dinner etc, I'll set about sorting Fixit's stats. I'll post them as soon as I'm done.

Looking forward to this, we have quite an interesting party forming.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So we have 2 Rogues (one leaning towards Egoist as a second class), a Warlock, a Wizard, an Artifacer (Stats Pending), A Ranger (Archer), A Cleric, and A Barb.  We're sort of lacking a tank (thought the Cleric should be good, it's a dwarf).  If you're willing to take 9, the Psi Warrior would give us another frontliner.



OK, fine, twist my arm, 9 it is (I am such a pushover).  I'll probably regret having this many folks in the group, but at least it won't be dull!  

BTW, I have no problem with two rogues in the group.  You get such a wide skill selection that they are the most diverse class by definition.

Erekose13, still interested?


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Candide, you might find this class interesting.  It's from Races of Desitny, but everything in on the site.  Changelings are able to enter the class too.  It fits well with the testing your limits of changing, and gives you all sorts of interesting flexibilty.

The Chamelion


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

I've thought about that class. A lot actually. I have the book. I'm on the fence about it really. I know it would be cool, but I'm not sure I guess. Can't wait for this game to start.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 1, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> I've thought about that class. A lot actually. I have the book. I'm on the fence about it really. I know it would be cool, but I'm not sure I guess. Can't wait for this game to start.




well, considering we have another rogue, maybe that's just the nudge you need to give it a try.  sounds pretty cool to me.

and we certainly do have an eclectic bunch forming.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

It fits the concept, it gives us some extra combat capabilities, cleric capabilities, and even arcane abilities, and still augments your regular abilties.

You'd have to take Able Learner at 1st level (I think), but no big deal.

It's up to you though.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 1, 2005)

I am creating a Rogue's Gallery thread so that everyone can post their completed characters.  I'd like to make my first IC post this weekend, so would it be too much to ask everyone to finish their characters (with all the tees crossed and the eyes dotted) by Friday?  Let me know.

I can also let you know that I will be doing most of my posting in the evening EDT, and on weekends.  I am pretty busy weekends, and generally only have time to shoot off the occasional short post.

Here are also a few notes for the posted characters:

*Someone*:  Your BAB and Grap should both be +0, as far as I can see.
*Bront*:  Just curious why you chose Extend Spell as a feat.  Plan on casting double-duration cantrips?
*Ranger Rick*:  I know your character is just a rough outline, but you're Fort save should be +3.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Posted, and added a Rank in Local Knowledge.

I'm looking towards getting into the Recaster.  I need 2 Metamagic feats.  Take one at first, and one at 3rd, and I can get in at 5th level.  At 6th, I take Skill focus Knowledge (Arcane probably), and I should qualify for Loremaster at 7th (not sure I'll take it then, but I'll qualify).  With the racial substitution levels for the changeling, I don't get the free metamagic feat at 5th, I get morphic familiar instead.

Besides, Extend is one of the more useful metamagic feats (Extend Mage Armor is a usefull L2 spell).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

*Fixit*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Fixit
[B]Class:[/B] Artificer
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Onatar
[B]Action Points:[/B] 5

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.) +2 racial  [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/slashing
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A 
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 (2p.) -2 racial  [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (16p.) -2 racial [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

		        [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] None               10     +3  +0     +1   +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1    0     +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1    0     +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    -1    0     +1

[B]Weapon               Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Hvy Mace                  +0     1d8        x2
Light x-bow               +1     1d8        19-20/x2 80'

[B]Bolts Used:[/B] 0

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Racial
*Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis,disease, nausea, fatigue,
exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain
*Only heal half damage from cure spells and fx
*Vulnerable to spells and fx that affect metal and wood (as long as the
effect is not restricted to objects)
*No need to eat, sleep or breathe but can gain the benefits of consumable
spells, fx and magit items
*Composite Plating: +2 armour class (5% spell failure)
*Light Fortification: 25% chance to avoid critical and sneak attack damage
*Slam attack: 1d4 damage
Class
*Infusions: To access infusion level need an Int equal to 10 + the infusion
 level
*Craft reserve: Use instead of xp to create magic items
*Artificer knowledge: DC 15 check to determine if an item has a specific 
magical aura; bonus is level + Int mod
*Artisan bonus: +2 Use Magic Device to activate an item that he has the 
prerequisite item creation feat
*Disable trap: As rogue ability
*Item creation: UMD check (DC20 + caster level) for each spell normally 
required to create the item; 1/day per spell;
effective caster level +2 for meeting item pre-reqs; if it emulates a spell fx 
that fx is 2 levels lower; can also emulate non spell fx (alignment, race)
*Scribe Scroll

[B]Craft Reserve:[/B] 20

[B]Feats:[/B] Ironwood Body (+3 AC, DR 2/slashing)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

Appraise (Int)                2    +2          +4
Concentration (Con)           2    +1          +3
Craft (Int)                   2    +2          +4
Disable Device (Int)          2    +2          +4
Know (Arcana)(Int)            2    +2          +4
Know (Arch & Eng) (Int)       1    +2          +4
Know (Local) (Int)	     .5    +2          +2.5
Know (The Planes) (Int)       2    +2          +4
Open Lock (Dex)               2    +1          +3
Profession (toy maker) (Wis)  2    -1          +1
Search (Int)                  2    +2          +4
Spellcraft (Int)              2    +2          +4
Use Magic Device (Cha)        2    +3          +5*

*Artisan Bonus +2 UMD

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
5 candles                 5cp   -
5 pieces of chalk         5cp   -
2 flasks	          6cp   03lb
Hammer                    5sp   02lb
Inkpen                    1sp   -
Light Crossbow           35gp   04lb
Heavy Mace               12gp   08lb
20 crossbow bolts         2gp   02lb
Warforged Repair Kit     50gp   01lb
ID Papers, with portrait  5gp   -
Satchel (Backpack equiv)  2gp   02lb
Belt Pouch (large)        2gp   01lb
Artisans Tools, m'work   55gp   05lb
Sunrod x2                 4gp   02lb
Flint and Steel           1gp   -
Red Ink                   8gp   -
Blue Ink                  8gp   -
Mirror, sm steel         10gp   .5lb
2 Scroll cases            2gp   01lb
Sharn Inquisitive sub    10gp   -
             

[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2gp 4sp 4cp

                [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]     33    66    100  200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 6
[B]Height:[/B] 6'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] N/A
[B]Skin:[/B] N/A
```

*Infusions Known:* 2+1    *Infusions Used:* 0

[sblock]Armour Enhancement, lesser
Energy Alteration
Enhancement Alteration
Identify
Inflict Light Damage
Light
Magic Stone
Magic Vestment
Magic Weapon
Natural Weapon Augmentation (RoE)
Repair Light Damage
Resistance Item
Shield of Faith
Skill Enhancement
Spell Storing Item
Weapon Augmentation, Personal[/sblock]

*Appearance:* Fixit is a hulking brute that has engraved himself with various formulas and recipes some of which he has shaded with different coloured inks and paints. He sports a heavy leather tool pouch on his front and carries a large mace. 

Unusually for a Warforged he also wears big leather boots that are covered in small press studded pockets (He's hoping to make some Fixit's Handy Boots in the future). Most believe he sports the boots for extra storage but in reality he has a phobia about getting his feet wet. He thinks that being in constant contact with the moisture of the earth will make him rust from the ground up, the added storage is just a bonus. He also has problems with his eyes from doing a lot of small detail work and has crafted himself a set of goggles to make his life a little easier, these goggles are held in place with a small, tight leather belt (think aviation goggles). He wears a leather skullcap. Several childish charms, which have been given to him by children he has gifted with his creations, hang on leather throngs around his neck. Over his shoulder he wears a leather satchel with several compartments in it. 

*Background:* Fixit is very imposing (although children never seem bothered by his appearance) but generally has the heart of puppy, especially where children are involved. He can get riled up though, and suffers serious embarrassment after he has calmed down. He loves mystery and reading and has a current subscription to the Sharn Inquisitive. He also loves creating toys to give to children. In fact, one of the pouches of his satchel is full of small toys and trinkets that he gives to children.

Fixit never made it to the war. In fact he never made it out of Sharn during the war. A minor Cannith noble, heavily in debt to The Boromar Clan, was forced to divert some of the Warforged being produced in the Cannith foundry to pay for his indiscretions. Fixit found himself being passed from owner to owner until he wound up in Diamond Lake working for Teren the Magewright. 

Teren put Fixit to work as a labourer. Slowly, as he has interacted with the Warforged he grew impressed by his quiet determination and ceaseless striving to be the best at what he chooses to do. Teren began to reverse his opinion that Warforged were just items to be used, machines to make life easier. Fixit had shown some aptitude and a thirst for knowledge and Teren has slowly come to appreciate that he is a sentient being and does not deserve enslavement. It wasn't long before Teren couldn't teach Fixit anymore. Teren has sponsored Fixit as an apprentice Artificer.

Zan (Bront's PC) first met Fixit when he was 'indentured' to Teren. Zan was an inquisitive child and provided Fixit with a ready companion to discuss the theories behind magic. While Zan took an interest in magic in its purest form Fixit wanted to know more about the mechanics behind magic. Even though Zan probably doesn't realise it he was very helpful in 
influencing Fixit's career choice.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Posted, and added a Rank in Local Knowledge.
> 
> I'm looking towards getting into the Recaster.  I need 2 Metamagic feats.  Take one at first, and one at 3rd, and I can get in at 5th level.  At 6th, I take Skill focus Knowledge (Arcane probably), and I should qualify for Loremaster at 7th (not sure I'll take it then, but I'll qualify).  With the racial substitution levels for the changeling, I don't get the free metamagic feat at 5th, I get morphic familiar instead.
> 
> Besides, Extend is one of the more useful metamagic feats (Extend Mage Armor is a usefull L2 spell).



Just remember that you are not required to take every racial substitution level.  You could only ever take the substitution level at first, and not the one at 5th or 10th.  Or you could have skipped the 1st level one, and only taken the 5th level one.  Mix and match to your heart's content.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I am creating a Rogue's Gallery thread so that everyone can post their completed characters.  I'd like to make my first IC post this weekend, so would it be too much to ask everyone to finish their characters (with all the tees crossed and the eyes dotted) by Friday?  Let me know.
> 
> I can also let you know that I will be doing most of my posting in the evening EDT, and on weekends.  I am pretty busy weekends, and generally only have time to shoot off the occasional short post.
> 
> ...




Thanks BO.

Also, FYI I will be offline friday and this weekend.  So I can start posting this Monday.

PS I guess I do not need to tell you in the other game.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> OK, fine, twist my arm, 9 it is (I am such a pushover).  I'll probably regret having this many folks in the group, but at least it won't be dull!
> 
> BTW, I have no problem with two rogues in the group.  You get such a wide skill selection that they are the most diverse class by definition.
> 
> Erekose13, still interested?



Branding Opportunity,  I would still be interested, but while I can have my character done today, I will be away from Friday till next Tuesday on vacation.  I can start in after that if you'll still have me.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 1, 2005)

Posted Meldain in the RG, with some added equipment.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 1, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity,  I would still be interested, but while I can have my character done today, I will be away from Friday till next Tuesday on vacation.  I can start in after that if you'll still have me.



As we're just getting started that's not much of a problem.  We'll just NPC you as necessary.

Glad you can join us.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Just remember that you are not required to take every racial substitution level.  You could only ever take the substitution level at first, and not the one at 5th or 10th.  Or you could have skipped the 1st level one, and only taken the 5th level one.  Mix and match to your heart's content.




Yes, but I like the 1 and 5, and I may not even get to 10th level wizard (if I take recaster at 6 for 5 and Loremaster for 10, thats 20 levels total.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity,  I would still be interested, but while I can have my character done today, I will be away from Friday till next Tuesday on vacation.  I can start in after that if you'll still have me.





And a front line of three sounds a lot safer than a frontline of two.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you got room for one more, Branding Opportunity? This sounds extremely exciting. I've been thinking along the lines of an elven swashbuckler.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

I think we're at 9 already, which is 1 more than he wanted, sorry maxim.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

Okay so getting Kerwin done today was a bit optimistic, tomorrow definitely though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Daz, why Ironwood body and not Mitrhil or Adamantium?


----------



## Candide (Jun 2, 2005)

Posted Pak in RG, aligned the skills part of the "sheet" to look neat and changed out Quick Change for Able Learner


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Rick, I was looking at your sheet, and you don't have any HP.  I'm sure you want some, so might want to fix that.

I'm amazed, of the 5 characters posted in the RG, at the moment I've got the most HP at 9.  Rick should beat me when he posts his though.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Bront,

Yeah I know, probably not the best feat to take but I did it more for flavour than power. I was originally going to take Education from the ECS but I wanted something to help him out a little and I liked the DR aspect. I thought the other 2 were a little too power gamey for the PC concept. Plus he'd be wearing a full body condom if he was more metal than wood, he already freaks out about the solid metal soles of his feet rusting, imagine how he would be if he was all metal, the moisture in the air would freak him out ;-D>

On another note, are we waiting for clearance to post in the RG or should I just go ahead and do it? 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

I think it's go ahead and post.  He was making some comments on some characters, so he's been reading them.


----------



## Candide (Jun 2, 2005)

Bront, you having the most HP means once a monster grapples/eats you, he just has to chew a round longer before you go limp.   

Remember, we don't have to be faster than the monster, just faster than the dwarf. lol, j/k


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think it's go ahead and post.  He was making some comments on some characters, so he's been reading them.



Yup


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 2, 2005)

okay, mulch has been posted to the rg.  

i will be picking up the eberron book this weekend, and am quite excited.

in the meantime, i think i hit upon a solution to the diety question.  it probably better fits his chaotic nature to not follow any strict dogma, but rather to follow a more intuitive path to the divine.  his good fortune, strength, and devotion to helping the less fortunate just comes naturally to him.

as for a relationship with the other pcs, i think he will be especially drawn to fixit, as he's naturally drawn to all things mechanical.  anyone who's spent any time in diamond lake would have heard of him, as he's something of an oddity in more ways than one.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Actualy, worshiping the Sovergn Host is sort of like that.  Lets you call on whatever god you want in your time of need.  It's like worshiping all the Good Greek gods at the same time, or something like that.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Ok then, I've posted Fixit in the RG. I've also updated his background so it has a tie to each of the other PCs, if I've taken any liberties that go against your concepts please let me know and I'll change things. I think it should all be cool though. I've still got to work Rial in to the story, I'll update Fixit as we learn more about this mysterious mage.

Woops, just reviewed this thread and I almost missed Kell in my background, he isn't in the RG yet and the link in the opening post takes me to Meldain. I've gotcha now but Kell


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 2, 2005)

Just to let y'all know, I'll be posting somewhat less frequenty for the next week-and-a-half, as my schedule get busier.  I am still planning on beginning the IC game this weekend, but just won't be able to respond quite as promptly.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 2, 2005)

with 9 players, i expect it will be a slow moving game in any event.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Got Kerwin into the RG.  Posted the character sheet as per the new Stat Block format from DMG 2/Dungeon Mag.  I connected him to Sniffer to give Ranger Rick a way to get into the group if you want.  And to many of the people who grew up in Diamond Lake.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like we're only missing Captain Tagon's character from the RG.

BO, if you want, I can give all the characters a once over on the math side so you can concentrate on the story.  I've been skimming and pointing out a few things, but haven't broken everything down yet.

I'll flesh out my background to include everyone.  Somehow Zan and Pak became some of the central characters in the town.  Works for me (Glad my background worked).


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 2, 2005)

Kellion going up in the RG in just one moment. Had my power out for most of yesterday and our cable was out today until just now. I hate technology.

EDIT: Character posted in RG. Dropped Warhammer to give him a light carry load and changed his Shifter nature to Longtooth but those were the only changes.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 2, 2005)

Woohoo!  Everybody has posted their PCs to the Rogue's Gallery, and a day early even.  I'll try to finish proofing them this evening, and will give you more background info (both general and specific to your charcter) on Friday
.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BO, if you want, I can give all the characters a once over on the math side so you can concentrate on the story.  I've been skimming and pointing out a few things, but haven't broken everything down yet.



Sure, go right ahead.  Anybody can point stuff out for that matter.  The more eyes the better IMO.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Kellion going up in the RG in just one moment. Had my power out for most of yesterday and our cable was out today until just now. I hate technology.



Power, cable, a true PbP gamer needs none of these things.


----------



## Candide (Jun 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Somehow Zan and Pak became some of the central characters in the town




I don't think that's a bad thing


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Power, cable, a true PbP gamer needs none of these things.





Yes, some of us can dial into the internet with our telepathic ability. Unfortunately the weather at the time was giving me a headache making such a connection spotty at best.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2005)

I've edited Fixit's background a little so that it includes a reference to Kerwin.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 3, 2005)

i've also gone ahead and added a brief description of mulch's relationship with each of you.  as d20dazza said, please let me know if i overstepped my bounds or interpreted something wrong in your descriptions.

i've borrowed a copy of eberron until i can get one of my own, and you'll see that reflected in my description.

here are some notes, questions, ideas:

captain tag, i made up a scenario of how we met.  i hope that it works for you.  let me know if it doesn't.

Erekose13, i get the impression that most everyone's elses characters are quite young, and don't have much experience in the world.  if you have been in the war, and fought several campaigns, you are probably several years older than the others.  it's likely that you might have been someone the younger kids looked up to, and even moreso now that you've come back and have more experience in the world than the others.  you will also note that i created a small conflict between us.  let me know if it fits your character.  if not, i can change according to your wishes.

someone, i haven't seen a background for you.  if/when you post it, i can flesh out my relationship with you.  as it stands, let me know if what i've written jives with what you have in mind.

to everyone, i intend to play mulch as someone who firmly believes in doing right.  of course, circumstances can make a person question what the definition of right is, but he will be trying to guide the younger folks in that direction.  anyone that is dead set on being cruel and selfish will have mulch getting in their face about it.  i have no problem with some in character conflict, so i don't want anyone to be offended.  i certainly don't want people to think i'm trying to tell you how to run your character.  i'm just trying to avoid any misunderstandings.

cheers,

lotuseater.


----------



## Someone (Jun 3, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> someone, i haven't seen a background for you.  if/when you post it, i can flesh out my relationship with you.  as it stands, let me know if what i've written jives with what you have in mind.




Well, it´s here. I didn´t repeat it again in the RG to keep it as short as possible and easier to use in the game.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll edit Fixit to inlude a link with Rial later this evening. Looking forwrad to this, love the back stories that we're all weaving through our PCs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Erekose13, i get the impression that most everyone's elses characters are quite young, and don't have much experience in the world.  if you have been in the war, and fought several campaigns, you are probably several years older than the others.  it's likely that you might have been someone the younger kids looked up to, and even moreso now that you've come back and have more experience in the world than the others.  you will also note that i created a small conflict between us.  let me know if it fits your character.  if not, i can change according to your wishes.




Lotus, sounds good to me.  Kerwin left for the war at an extremely young age, something like 14 (my greatgrandpa did that in ww1).  He was in the campaigns for about 2 years.  He returned a year or so after the war so is now about 18.  The conflict thing is great, adds a bit of tension without being aggressive in anyway I like it.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok, fleshed out the background some more:

Someone, you might want to stick Rial's background in the RG thread. (Idealy, the RG thread is so not only us, but anyone else can go and read about the game's backstory and character mechanics.  It also means there's only one thread needed to find all your information.)  I included you in my background, and hopefully you can put a few blurbs about others in yours to intertwine us all togeather.  Right now, you seem to be the oddball out, as you're not mentioned in most of the backgrounds.

I think this is all looking good so far.  Should be a lot of fun to play, especialy with characters that feel they know each other already.

---Revised Background---
Zan has always been proud of his changeling heritage, and usually openly walks around in his natural form.  He feels that his changeling heritage shows that limits are what you perceive, and must be tested in every way.  Growing up in Diamond Lake, close to Sharn, gave him many opportunities to test his limits.

Zan has naturally been attracted to magic, and found many interesting new limits to test with it.  He spent time watching the local magewright work.  He toyed with magic and spent time studying it and its strange effects.  Later, when the magewright took an apprentice warforged, he studied the warforged, often talking or spending time with him.  He learned quickly that Fixit, as he was called, was more than a simple magical construct, and they developed a deep friendship.  He would often stay up late, talking to Fixit about magic and theories, forgetting his friend didn’t sleep.

Zan was always close to his brother Pak.  Together, they enjoyed many adventures in town.  Pak was always more into fooling around with his changeling abilities than Zan was though, and as a result, Pak tended to get into more trouble.  Zan tried to look out for his little brother, but figured he’d learn better if he faced his own consequences.  Zan didn’t approve of Meldain, one of Pak’s closes friends, but mostly because the two of them got into more trouble together than either would alone.  Meldain was a nice kid, but enjoyed the occasional prank way too much.

Zan always enjoyed the company of Mulch.  Mulch had a different take on magic that Zan found curious, and they would debate endlessly.  Mulch enjoyed forays into odd topics and enjoyed exploring knowledge as much as Zan did.  However, Zan was one of the few people Mulch was ever serious with, and while Mulch could make him laugh, there were times when the dwarf wore himself thin with the others.

Rial was always getting into trouble, but more trouble on his own than trouble with the adults.  Zan had spent many a time talking to him about magical theory, but Rial always seemed a bit more focus on the results than how to get there.  Zan never knew what to make of Rial, as he always made Zan feel a bit uneasy, but Rial was always fascinated by what Zan could do with his tidbits of magic, and he enjoyed showing off and experimenting in front of him.

Kerwin was always a bit shy and insecure. Zan knew why and had always felt sorry for Kerwin, knowing the situation in his family.  He was glad Kerwin had managed to enlist and get out of the house.

Kellion, or Kell as he liked to be called, was the odd ball who never seemed to realize it.  He liked to hang around Zan and Pak, but never quite seemed to fit into the conversation.  He tried of course, but he just wasn’t quite as bright as Zan or Pak.  However, he was a valued companion, and he brought some much needed muscle when Zan or Pak needed him.  Zan always valued Kell’s unquestioning loyalty, and tried to help him fit in even when he couldn’t follow the conversation.

Zan had apprenticed himself to Allustan after several detailed discussions about magic.  Allustan knew quite a bit, and encouraged Zan's analysis on the theorys of magic.  His magic grew in power under Allustan's tutulidge, but Zan wanted more.  About the time the war ended, he went off to study at Morgrave University at Allustan's recomendation.  He learned diversity in specializing, and enjoyed testing his magical limits.  He worked with stretching his magic, and using it ways well beyond those thought conventional.  He brought his changeling approach to magic, and was rewarded with a unique perspective on magic and its workings.

Zan had a tight group of friends in Diamond Lake, and before he left, he promised that he would return when he was done studying, and perhaps they could go out and explore the world together.  Leaving his friends was hard, especially his brother.

On his occasional visits back from the university, he saw Kerwin again, and met his friend Sniffer.  Kerwin had changed, and grown more confident.  With his family gone, he had been working with Sniffer on some of the farms.  Unfortunately, it looked like Kerwin had been changed enough by the war where he didn’t fit in, and Zan would hear stories of problems from his family through letters they sent. 

However, studying has its limits, so Zan sought to move beyond those, and get out into the field.  He sought to go on expeditions for the University, and examine several of the stranger places on Khorvaire.  But, he was still a young student, and was never allowed to join in any of the expeditions.  Tired and feeling limited by the University’s rules, Zan journeyed back to Diamond Lake, to meet back up with his friends.
------------------


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

btw, Tagon, I saw your advancement thoughs, you might also want to look at the Reachrunner from Races of Eberron.  And check out the Eberron Campaign Setting eratta on the Waretouched Master (It's been changed substantialy).


----------



## Someone (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, fleshed out the background some more:
> 
> Someone, you might want to stick Rial's background in the RG thread. (Idealy, the RG thread is so not only us, but anyone else can go and read about the game's backstory and character mechanics.  It also means there's only one thread needed to find all your information.)  I included you in my background, and hopefully you can put a few blurbs about others in yours to intertwine us all togeather.  Right now, you seem to be the oddball out, as you're not mentioned in most of the backgrounds.




well, I found the solution when I remembered the sblock tags.  

About the others, since I posted my character the first so I couldn´t include anyone, but since we were going to be friends I made him so it was easy to suppose we were childhood friends, separated somewhat when they reached adulthood but met again when they had the idea of exploring the dungeon the DM mentioned earlier. (Rial could very well be the one that found it)

That doesn´t work with dwarves (who were old when the humans were born) and the warforged, but as long the charater has ties with, or at least knows some of the group´s members it shouldn´t be a problem.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> well, I found the solution when I remembered the sblock tags.




yes, they're usefull.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> btw, Tagon, I saw your advancement thoughs, you might also want to look at the Reachrunner from Races of Eberron.  And check out the Eberron Campaign Setting eratta on the Waretouched Master (It's been changed substantialy).




Where can I get the ECS errata, I'm looking around the Wizards website but I can't seem to find it. And what does the Reachrunner do?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 3, 2005)

It's under Game Rules -> Errata.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Reachrunner is a PrC that specializes in, well, running and the outdoors.  You get increased movement, swift tracking, Natures Stride (Faster move through natural obsticals), Shifter Endurance (+2 con checks/skills, +2 rounds of shifting), Run (the feat), and eventualy pouncing attack (lets you make a full attack when charging while shifted).  Works well for a Ranger/Barb shifter.


----------



## Someone (Jun 4, 2005)

since my characer has only two powers, and can use them at will, it´ll be better if we clarify something about the Baleful Utterance power. It duplicates the _shatter_ spell, and at this point I can blast an object with a weight of up to 10 lbs.

-Can I use it to blast part of a larger, homogeneous object (like 10 lbs out of a rock that weights a ton?)
-Can I use it to blast part of a larger object, made of smaller parts that weight 10 lbs or less but joined together in an alsmost homogeneous mass, so it´s impossible to remove them without destroying them (like the bricks on a wall, or the planks on a ship)?
-Can I use it to destroy objects firmly attached to large objects -so they are normally considered part of them- , but that can be safely removed with the appropiate tools or are not homogeneous with the rest of the object (like the lock in a door, an axe´s handle, an iron spike embedded in rocky floor)?
-Can I destroy parts of objects mechanically attached to a larger body (like a chest´s lid)
-Can I use it to destroy part of items that, though they are considered to be one object are really composed of smaller, non joined objects (like destroying a single link in a chain without having to blast the other links)?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> since my characer has only two powers, and can use them at will, it´ll be better if we clarify something about the Baleful Utterance power. It duplicates the _shatter_ spell, and at this point I can blast an object with a weight of up to 10 lbs.



uts on his Rules Master hat:  


			
				PHB said:
			
		

> Alternatively, you caN target _shatter_ against a single solid object, regardless of composition, weigh up up to 10 pounds per caster leve.



So the rules seem to make pretty clear that you can only affect ONE object with the secondary use of the spell which in its entirety must way 10 lbs/caster level or less.  The issue with the spell (and I agree that it leaves some room for discussion) is that you have to think of this in D&D terms, not in RL terms.  I think it's easiest to explain this taking each of your points seperately.


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> -Can I use it to blast part of a larger, homogeneous object (like 10 lbs out of a rock that weights a ton?)



Thinking about this in real life, you might think that this would be possible, as a brick wall or a ship's hull is indeed made up of smaller objects.  This is not the case in D&D terms.  In D&D, a brick wall is a unit, with hp assigned to every 10'X10' section.  You can't affect a smaller unit than that, and as a 10'X10' section of brick wall weighs a lot more than 10 lbs, I'd say that you couldn't do this with the spell.  If the spell could cause hp damage to objects only, I would allow it, but as it is written you either destroy the object entirely, or not at all.


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> -Can I use it to destroy objects firmly attached to large objects -so they are normally considered part of them- , but that can be safely removed with the appropiate tools or are not homogeneous with the rest of the object (like the lock in a door, an axe´s handle, an iron spike embedded in rocky floor)?



If the object is completely seperate and weighs less than 10 lbs., I'd say yes, you can use the _Shatter_ spell to destroy it.  If it take tools to remove it, I will say that it is not seperate.  A padlock on a chest could be affected, a built in lock could not.  And before you say it, yes, it's arbitrary, but unfortunately DMing involves making a lot of arbitrary decisions.  Remember that if the axe you mention is held by someone, it is considered an "attended object" and therefore gets to make a saving throw (using the holder's save). Remember that D&D is pretty free-form and ambiguous until it enters the realm of combat, and more specifically doing damage, and then it gets really, really detailed and specific.  In general, non-combat uses of any spell can be adjudicated much more liberally than combat uses.


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> -Can I destroy parts of objects mechanically attached to a larger body (like a chest´s lid)



I believe I dealt with this above; no, you can't.


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> -Can I use it to destroy part of items that, though they are considered to be one object are really composed of smaller, non joined objects (like destroying a single link in a chain without having to blast the other links)?



Only if you do it at a very dramatically appropriate time 

If this admittedly conservative interpretation of the ability nerfs it too much for you, feel free to choose another.


----------



## Someone (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, you don´t have to justify yourself for arbitrary decisions based on obscure or ambiguous rules points; but now that we agree on what it can do and what not, I think I´ll wait some levels before taking it, and take Spiderwalk instead. I´ll edit the sheet.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Reachrunner is a PrC that specializes in, well, running and the outdoors.  You get increased movement, swift tracking, Natures Stride (Faster move through natural obsticals), Shifter Endurance (+2 con checks/skills, +2 rounds of shifting), Run (the feat), and eventualy pouncing attack (lets you make a full attack when charging while shifted).  Works well for a Ranger/Barb shifter.





What are the Prereqs for it?


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Reachrunner Reqs: Shifter (Duh)
BAB +5
Skills: Listen 5, Spot 4, Survival 8
Feats: Endurance, Track.

So, other than the Endurance feat, it's fairly straight forward.  If you take Ranger 3 and Barb 2 to get into it, you'll get both feats for free from Ranger too.  It's a 5 level PrC with Full BAB, 2 good saves, D8 HD, 4 skill points, good mix of skills, and some fun class abilities.  Doesn't interfear with your Weartouched master path much either.

Check out Races of Eberron if you can.  They have some nice and flavorful PrCs in there (I'm going for Recaster eventualy from that book, fun fun fun.)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm updating the first post of this thread with some more background information for the town and environs of Diamond Mine.  I'll also post some suggestion for possible PC involvement with these places and people.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

"Points of Interest in Diamond Lake" added to the first post in this thread.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

Here are some background ideas for you to consider, which are specific to the town of Diamond Lake.

*Someone*:  Just as an idea, the Emporium is always on the lookout for charismatic exhibitors with a magical trick up their sleave - the flashier the better.  Or you might also be affiliated with a street gang that frequent the Feral Dog (see first post) or might be in the employ of one of the mine managers.  After all, everyone needs to make money somehow.

*Bront*:  You might consider changing your background a bit, and apprentice yourself to Allustan (see first post).  He's the most powerful wizard, and lived in Sharn for many years himself.

*Knight Otu & Candide*:  Rogues are right at home nearly anywhere in Diamond Lake, but espeically in vice dens like the Emporium or the Midnight Salute.  Each of the mine managers sponsors at least one gang of toughs, making a rogue PC a great point of contact with the town's seedy underworld.  Or if you really want a challenge, make yourself a gofer for Balabar Smenk, the most powerful, and most notorious mine manager in town.

*lotuseater*: No dwarves call Diamond Lake home, though a few live there.  Most have some sort of business with the Greysmere Covenant (a minor trade guild with connections to the Mror Holds), perhaps as a guard, negotiator, or even a magical advisor.  As for being a cleric, the town has temples dedicated to Dol Arrah, the Church of the Silver Flame, Balinor and the Blood of Vol.

*Ranger Rick & D20Dazza & Captain Tagon*:  Warforged are still relatively rare in Diamond Lake, and are therefore not yet seen as threats to the local human workforce, the way they are in Sharn.  There is a local community not too far from Diamond Lake, called the Bronzewood Lodge, which is mostly composed of Druids and Rangers, and includes many shifters as well.

*Ranger Rick*:  Benazel the Alchemist who works at the Smelting House is probably the most powerful artificer in Diamond Lake.  He overseas the rituals and reagents necessary for the smeling process and makes a minor fortune selling potions from his first-floor office.

*Erekose13*: As far as you know there are no psionic practioners in Diamond Lake.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Here are some background ideas for you to consider, which are specific to the town of Diamond Lake.
> 
> *Bront*:  You might consider changing your background a bit, and apprentice yourself to Allustan (see first post).  He's the most powerful wizard, and lived in Sharn for many years himself.
> 
> *Ranger Rick*:  Benazel the Alchemist who works at the Smelting House is probably the most powerful artificer in Diamond Lake.  He overseas the rituals and reagents necessary for the smeling process and makes a minor fortune selling potions from his first-floor office.



K, I'd probably still have to leave for sharn at some point, but I can appretice to him for a bit.  Some of what I want to learn, he can't teach me (The changeling levels).  Maybe I went with him to the U for a bit.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

A way that the adventure could begin would be if you of you worked (or stole from) the offices of one of the mining managers.  There, you could have come across an old map which listed the location of an unknown burial cairn, located near an abandoned mine.  Everything other tomb in the vicity is pretty empty, having been cleaned out over the centuries.  Remember that the goblinoid empires stretch back thousands of years, and there were civilizations even before that.

What I am saying is that someone one of you came into possesion of this map, and is now organizing people he knows and trusts to go explore it.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Pak, what have you been up to? *tap tap tap goes the foot*


----------



## Candide (Jun 5, 2005)

*innocent look* Whaat?


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 5, 2005)

pak seems a good choice to me for the job of map holder.


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> *Someone*:  Just as an idea, the Emporium is always on the lookout for charismatic exhibitors with a magical trick up their sleave - the flashier the better.  Or you might also be affiliated with a street gang that frequent the Feral Dog (see first post) or might be in the employ of one of the mine managers.  After all, everyone needs to make money somehow.




hm, Rial´s repertoire is quite limited, so the show would get old quite quickly, and I don´t think a guy with crazed eyes, psychotic smile, and powers of more than dubious origins would be a good entertainer anyway. 

That would make him a reasonably good enforcer and local boogeyman, however. After all, he has a reasonably good score in Intimidate, and by the books can scare most low level npcs with ease. But I don´t see him being employed or easy to control, so maybe he´s been tumbling from employer to employer in those years. He could be currently employed by one of the managers, or seeing that I have a couple cure potions in my inventory, we could say that Benazel the alchemist recently considered to have someone able to keep unwanted visitors at bay.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd like to begin the adventure right near the mouth of the Whispering Cairn (now that one of you has the map) so we can get right into it.  That means that folks should look over their character sheet to see if they have all the equipment they might want for a dungeon crawl, as you won't be starting in town.


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2005)

It´s ok for me. I´m eager to start, I´ve heard it´s a really good adventure.


----------



## Candide (Jun 5, 2005)

okay, Pak would probably have the map. However, I don't know where things are since I don't have the adventure/magazine.

...would this make Pak leader?? I like where this is going...j/k j/k


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey, now! What *did *you do Pak? Aren't you ashamed .... not taking me along?!

As for your suggestions, BO, I consider Meldain more of a person who attaches to people rather than organizations. I guess if one of them is ... patient enough, he'd work for him or her.

As for equipment, I'm sure there's stuff I'd take along, but I'd need a pack mule or something for that, and honestly, I wouldn't trust Meldain to be responsible enough to take care of a mule.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

So Meldain is the guy who supprises Pak when he tought he snuck in and out of the site unseen saying "Oh, whacha got, can I see, huh huh huh huh lemme see!"  Or something like that?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe not quite as annoying. At least in this situation, where it might attract attention. But. he. wants. to. see. it. now! please?


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, so you're a quiet tagalong, not a whiney one.  That's more tolerable.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2005)

I added/revised this in my background



> Zan had apprenticed himself to Allustan after several detailed discussions about magic. Allustan knew quite a bit, and encouraged Zan's analysis on the theorys of magic. His magic grew in power under Allustan's tutulidge, but Zan wanted more. About the time the war ended, he went off to study at Morgrave University at Allustan's recomendation.




I think that fits in better, and gives someone an in with Allustan, but doesn't change much else.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2005)

Fixit is all set to go, he can't carry much more without tilting himself over to have medium encumberance.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 6, 2005)

i've finished the final edit on mulch, and added a couple minor items (miner's pick, sacks) that might come in handy for a journey into a funeral cairn.  he's already got a handful of torches, figuring that his young friends won't think to bring anything so useful on their own.  he's also got a lot of room to spare if anyone needs him to lug around anything.

looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Being new, I am not sure how trusted Sniffer can be.  Having a Cha of 6 I doubt he is well noticed.  But, if Fixit is worried about my interactions with the locals, than he may try to get recruited to keep me "out of the way".


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think that fits in better, and gives someone an in with Allustan, but doesn't change much else.



I think it works well.  The important thing overall is that you have a connection to Allustan, and could use him as a possible resource.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 6, 2005)

*It's Begun!*

Age of Worms Adventure Path: Part I: The Whispering Cairn


----------



## Someone (Jun 6, 2005)

About the marching order, I see three categories:

-Fighting people: Kellian, Kerwin, Mulch, Sniffer.
-Support people: Meldain, Pak, Mulch (again), Fixit. 
-People that´s best just out of the fight: Zan, and to a lesser extent Rial. Rial has the advantage of spiderclimbing, so he can quiclky climb to a good sniping position, even is he´s in the middle ranks. 

So, unless the rogues are scouting, I´d suggest the following: 

10 ft: 

Kellian, Sniffer
Mulch, Kerwin
Zan, Fixit
Pak, Meldain
Rial

20 ft:

Kellian, Kerwin, Mulch, Sniffer.
Rial, Meldain, Pak, Fixit
Zan.


----------



## Candide (Jun 6, 2005)

those configurations are too front loaded. We need fighter types/combatants on the backside too. This is in case of a pincer attack, and it's just a good tactical idea. I'd like it if Pak were a bit closer towards the front. Sure I didn't put ranks into spot/listen, but a rogue does scout for traps. Meldain has atleast a positive modifier on those checks. We'd need a light source, but he and I could do sweeps of tunnels as we scout. He could spot while I look for traps. Heck anyone with a low armor check penalty and a good spot modifier is welcome in this, but rogues work better in this case.

Granted I don't need to be in front all the time. My character would delay down until Meldain or a fighter type goes in initiative. I'd want to set up flanks as soon as possible in combat.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree, the rogues should be a bit further ahead, and a few fighting types should defend at the rear.
I guess this might work a bit better:

 Kellian, Sniffer
 Pak, Meldain
Zan, Rial
Fixit
  Mulch, Kerwin

 20 ft:

Pak, Kellian, Sniffer, Meldain
 Rial, Fixit, Zan
Mulch, Kerwin

Though we may want someone with good senses in the back as well... maybe Sniffer?


----------



## Candide (Jun 6, 2005)

I like that setup. Though Kerwin switching with Sniffer in both cases is more advantageous, as far as having a person with senses at the back and front.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree with Candide  We need some rear muscle.

Having a decent (not at 1st) Spot skill, I think Sniffer should cover rear guard duty.  Also, going up the ladder as an archer, he can still assist the front line from the back row.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> I like that setup. Though Kerwin switching with Sniffer in both cases is more advantageous, as far as having a person with senses at the back and front.




Damn it takes me a while to type, Several people typed in replys from my initial typing.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 6, 2005)

although it might be a lot more likely that most of us just kind of wander any which way we want.  there may be no strict formation at all.  someone like kerwin and/or sniffer might try and impose some order, but with some many young, naive, and enthusiastic folks, i would suppose people would be wondering about, looking at this and that, not worrying to much about order.  if your character gets scared easily, he will probably let himself drift towards the back. of course, after the first encounter, that might just scare a little bit of sense into people at least for a few moments.

just a thought.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 6, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> although it might be a lot more likely that most of us just kind of wander any which way we want.  there may be no strict formation at all.  someone like kerwin and/or sniffer might try and impose some order, but with some many young, naive, and enthusiastic folks, i would suppose people would be wondering about, looking at this and that, not worrying to much about order.  if your character gets scared easily, he will probably let himself drift towards the back. of course, after the first encounter, that might just scare a little bit of sense into people at least for a few moments.
> 
> just a thought.



Although I think it's great to think "in character", when it comes time for the first combat, I'll need to know EXACTLY where everyone is located, right down to the 5 ft. square you occupy.  If we have a standard marching order, that makes it A LOT less stressful and ambiguous for me.  This way we also avoid anyone who says, "Wait, that fiendish beholder can't possibly hit me during the surprise round because I have three people in front of me!"


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Kell can work from either the front or the back. So whatever you really need him for. Plus he has the axe and the bow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

That marching order is good, though I could see Rial moving back one row and having Zan by himself.  Rial has more HP (well, he will eventualy), and has a bit more consitant ranged punch with his elderich blast.  Either way works though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

FYI, I'll get my memorized spells done on my sheet tonight.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

So with Sniffer moving back, that makes it something like:


```
10 ft. hall
Kellian
Pak   Meldain
Zan   Rial
Fixit Sniffer
Mulch Kerwin

20 ft. hall
Pak    Kellian  Meldain
Riall  Fixit  Zan
Mulch  Kerwin  Sniffer
```
Or would Sniffer be in the last row?


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

My suggestion.


```
10 ft. hall
Kellian Kerwin (Or Sniffer)
Pak   Meldain
    Zan
Fixit    Rial
Mulch Sniffer (Or Kerwin)

20 ft. hall
Kellian Meldain Kerwin(Or Sniffer)
Riall   Zan   Fixit 
Mulch   Pak   Sniffer (Or Kerwin)
```

Kerwin or Sniffer is up front depending on if we need a ranger to lead the way.

I could see swapping Pak and Fixit in either or both formations.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

FYI, I'm going to wait until everyone posts at least once before moving the action forward.  Everyone should have the opportunity to set their own stage to begin with.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool, I've made my first post and am happy with Fixit hanging somewhere in the middle of the group. Putting him near Sniffer gives him a chance to learn more about the new 'forged. One consideration though is putting Fixit near to the person who is likely to require the most buffing before any combat.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

BTW, if everyone could follow Someone's lead, and post your character name and class in the "Title" section of your threads, I think it would be a great help.  There are a lot of characters in this group, and at least to begin with, it would help to keep track of who is who without having to always refer back to the Rogue's Gallery.  Well, it would help me   Thanks.

On a completely seperate note, I wanted to let y'all know that I will be making all of the dice rolls for you.  I've decided to do this for a number of reasons, one of which is that it allows me to tell the story better, in a more complete way.  For the most part, I will let you know what I rolled, unless it is something that your character would not know.  In combat I will let you know how much damage you do.

If you have any problems with this, either now or later, just let me know.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

No, that works well.  I've been doing that in my Hanable's Hunters, and haven't gotten a complaint yet.  (Of course, the scorching ray critical hit was kind of cool, so I think they're happy).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

Good to hear that you've had no complaints with this method, Bront.

An additional note which I just posted over on the OOC board of the other game I run, is that I like to describe spell effects in combat.  Let me know if you have a very specific idea as to how your spells look when they are cast.  If you give me an idea (color, form, sound, smell, concept, etc ...) I will try to follow it and elaborate on it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

I've added three more locations to the Major Points of Interest in Diamond Lake section of the first post.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

Since I am not going to be able to post anything substantive until either late this evening or tomorrow morning, I'm going to move the adventure forward.  Even though I said that I wanted everyone to post at least once before heading in, Erekose13 hasn't been seen for four days, and I really don't want this story to get bogged down.  I'll NPC Erekose13 for now and he can always join us later.

So is Someone the only one with a lit light source?


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 7, 2005)

if someone complains about not enough light, then mulch will get out another torch.  but he probably wouldn't think of it himself, seeing as one is already lit.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 7, 2005)

Kellian has low-light vision so he's probably good with just one light source.


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> if someone complains about not enough light, then mulch will get out another torch.  but he probably wouldn't think of it himself, seeing as one is already lit.




It would be a good idea to have another torch lit. Normally, it´s no problem for Rial to hold one, since eldritch blast can be used with one hand, but spiderclimb requires both hands to be free, soi f Iwant to climb walls I´ll be forced to drop the torch.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 7, 2005)

Meldain has a lamp, but so far has not thought about using it.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Sun rods people, sun rods!

Easy to drop or tie around things, no burning, all sorts of fun.

Of course, not sure if I have any.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

BO, any chance we can get a map drawn?  It's one thing to have it read or read it, but we can't even draw it and ask if that's close to what you're describing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry all posting now (woops - I forgot to subscribe to the thread and missed the action so far, am subscribed now)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BO, any chance we can get a map drawn?  It's one thing to have it read or read it, but we can't even draw it and ask if that's close to what you're describing.



I hadn't planned on making maps until combat was involved.  Let me see if I can come up with a quick, low-tech solution that would solve the issue.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 8, 2005)

just a head's up.  i'm going to be out of town thursday morning to monday morning.  if anything crucial happens, feel free to npc me.  mulch is probably going to do what you least expect, so have fun.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Yikes! This could hurt - feats don't fail me now   

Are the wolves coming from the direction of the green light? If they are wouldn't Fixit have seen them (or at least a shadowy shape) as that is the direction he is looking? Just wondering on the surprise factor that's all.

And fair enough call on the weapons, that's how I think we all would have played it anyway.

And thanks for the map, helps a lot, in fact I wish I had of seen it before I posted  

After the surprise round do you want us posting in initiatve order or just as we hit the boards?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Are the wolves coming from the direction of the green light? If they are wouldn't Fixit have seen them (or at least a shadowy shape) as that is the direction he is looking? Just wondering on the surprise factor that's all.



The light is not a bright enough source.  It's literally a small pinprick hundreds of feet down a corridor.  Plus, wolves do have the Hide skill, you know 



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> After the surprise round do you want us posting in initiatve order or just as we hit the boards?



Post your actions in any order.  I will resolve things in initiative order all at the same time.  Feel free (in fact, it is encourged) to post multiple options, as things can change during combat.  If an action which you have posted no longer makes sense, you can post another, or I'll change it to something sensical.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 8, 2005)

How far did Meldain get with getting out and lighting his lamp? Apparently not very far, right?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> just a head's up.  i'm going to be out of town thursday morning to monday morning.  if anything crucial happens, feel free to npc me.  mulch is probably going to do what you least expect, so have fun.





So who do I yell for medical help from?  The cleric or the artificer.  This warforge is new to me?

I am at 0 points so I have maybe one action before death starts, and I go to negative.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> So who do I yell for medical help from?  The cleric or the artificer.  This warforge is new to me?
> I am at 0 points so I have maybe one action before death starts, and I go to negative.



The artificer.  Regular healing spells only heal half the normal damage.  At 0 hp, as long as you don't do anything strenuous (like take a standard action) you won't continue loosing hp.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I hadn't planned on making maps until combat was involved.  Let me see if I can come up with a quick, low-tech solution that would solve the issue.




You can use what you used to creat the map, or a player in my game posted this, which might help.



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Here are a few links to some mapping programs I use for my online games.  For an example go visit this thread and browse through the pages...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125117&page=8&pp=40 - Map is posted on Thread #286.
> 
> ...




I've been using Microsoft Excel and Paint for my maps, but only been doing situational maps of the open.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Bront, I'll check out the links.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

I've added images from Dungeon Magazine to both the beginning of the OOC and IC threads.  Take a look!

Attention folks!
Paizo has published the online supplement to issue #124 (which contains the adventure we're currently running.)  Don't look at it unless you want to spoil some of the fun for yourself.  As you can already see, I'm going to be including plenty of pix from there to make things more interesting.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

BTW, Ranger Rick, I was wrong when I said that you would start loosing hp if you performed a standard action.  According to pg. 23 of the ECS, warforged do not have this problem when reduced to 0 hp.  They are still considered "disabled" however.  Also, as your initiative point comes before Fixit, you can only draw your weapon this round.  The smacking of wolves will have to wait until next round.  The next time you are in a similar situation, you might want to consider readying an action after someone heals you.  Just a thought


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Added another location to the "Points of Interest" section of the first post.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm back!  Thanks for NPCing Kerwin till I got back from Toronto.  I'm catching up on reading now and will post in the IC thread when I'm ready.  The pics are really great at adding color to the game.  I think I'll make a small adjustment to Kerwin's background, making his father a miner and he tried to follow in his father's footsteps after the war.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> BTW, Ranger Rick, I was wrong when I said that you would start loosing hp if you performed a standard action.  According to pg. 23 of the ECS, warforged do not have this problem when reduced to 0 hp.  They are still considered "disabled" however.  Also, as your initiative point comes before Fixit, you can only draw your weapon this round.  The smacking of wolves will have to wait until next round.  The next time you are in a similar situation, you might want to consider readying an action after someone heals you.  Just a thought




Well not a problem, and a moot point considering I was attacked again.  Just when ever I can, let me slice & dice.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Just as an FYI, I won't be able to post the next round until Saturday morning EDT.  Sorry. Busy life at the moment.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

NP, Vacations happen.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> NP, Vacations happen.



Oh, how I wish it were a vacation!  No, no, work, work, work.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I've added images from Dungeon Magazine to both the beginning of the OOC and IC threads.  Take a look!




Fantastic mate, they're excellent. Looking forward to delving and finding more.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2005)

FYI



			
				Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much I'll be around for the next few weeks, or if I am around how into any games I will be. Some major stuff is going down in the family life and now we're in the process of moving and a bunch of other stuff so my mind is kind of elsewhere. I'll post when I can, but if need be just NPC my guys or find a replacement.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for posting that Bront.  I'll be happy to NPC him until his return, although if you can think of good uses of his skills, please feel free to mention them here, or on the IC thread.

P.S.:  I posted the final round of the wolfie combat.  Sorry it took me so long, busy weekend.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 13, 2005)

No problem, life goes first (the rest lost initiative ).

Yay crits, even if they only do 2 damage!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> ....
> P.S.:  I posted the final round of the wolfie combat.  Sorry it took me so long, busy weekend.




Alex, I put in a confusing OOC: notation.  Sorry, but Post 57, Fixit healed my wounds.  I was at 2 hp.  I am wondering what I am now?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Alex, I put in a confusing OOC: notation.  Sorry, but Post 57, Fixit healed my wounds.  I was at 2 hp.  I am wondering what I am now?



Ah, sorry, I see now.  You regained 4 hp, so you're at 6.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> P.S.:  I posted the final round of the wolfie combat.  Sorry it took me so long, busy weekend.




It's all good mate!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Just a quick note for Fixit, er, D20Dazza.  Remember that you have your crafting reserve that will not carry over to second level.  If you like, you can create some scrolls and we'll grandfather them into your character sheet.  Although the official ruling about artificer scrolls seems to be that they need the Use Magic Device skill to activate one of their own scrolls, I think that's crazy, and nerfs the artificer into uselessness.  I think other classes should still have to use the skill, but not artificers.  If you'd like to check out a longer discussion on the topic you could head over to the WotC Eberron Messageboard.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Technicaly, an Artifacer gets some bonuses to use a scroll (+2 for the creation feat, and at 2nd level, can get another +4 from synergies I believe), so while it's hard at first, by second, you can have (5 ranks, +4 Synergy, +2 from the feat) 11+ stat in UMD, meaning you have at worst, a 50% chance of activating a 1st Level Scroll, and it gets better from there.

But, you could always give him an additional bonuses with personaly crafted scrolls (Like the +2 for having activated it before if he crafted it) or assume that since he crafted it, he still qualifies as having the appropriate spell.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Skill Focus UMD is also a very handy feat for Artificers to have. As would any of the +2/+2 feats to add more on top of.  It also makes Cha one of the most important stats for Artificers.  The Artificer IMC has an extremely high UMD and has no problems with the skill checks, I dont think he has failed yet and he makes 10-15 scrolls/level.

Edit: However that thread you pointed out has some very good points (incl. not maxing your UMD)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

well, if you think that keeping the rules as written would work then I would be willing to give it a shot.  Never having run or been in a game with an artificer before, I don't have a feel for how in plays out in person.

Erekose: Remember that the pace of this game will be pretty slow and that level progression will only happen once in a very blue moon, so Fixit shouldn't rely too much on eventually increasing his ranks in UMD, as eventually might never happen.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Looking over the character sheet, and keeping in mind the pace of the game, I would say definitely try out the house rule.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks BO, I have been thinking about this very issue the last few days. I was about to ask if anyone wanted to place an order with Fixit for some crafty items. I haven't got my book with me but doesn't it take a day for each spell you're trying to emulate? I wanted to be able to do the crafty thing for my companions rather than Fixit but I don't know that they're going to want to sit around scratching the bums while Fixit does the necessary work. If you're happy for Fixit to have done the work prior to the adventure (and I did mean to ask this question before the game started but it slipped my mind) then I'll work something up for him.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

I could use some Mage Armor Scrolls.  I'm sure some Cure Light Wound Scrolls would be good.  I'm sure I can think of some other things eventualy.

CLW definately though.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks BO, I have been thinking about this very issue the last few days. I was about to ask if anyone wanted to place an order with Fixit for some crafty items. I haven't got my book with me but doesn't it take a day for each spell you're trying to emulate? I wanted to be able to do the crafty thing for my companions rather than Fixit but I don't know that they're going to want to sit around scratching the bums while Fixit does the necessary work. If you're happy for Fixit to have done the work prior to the adventure (and I did mean to ask this question before the game started but it slipped my mind) then I'll work something up for him.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz



As I stated before, feel free to assign the scrolls to your character, as long as you have enough money and enough XP in the crafting pool.  Yes, each scroll takes one day, in which you are allowed two chances to roll high on your UMD check in order to create it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I could use some Mage Armor Scrolls.  I'm sure some Cure Light Wound Scrolls would be good.  I'm sure I can think of some other things eventualy.
> 
> CLW definately though.



Remember that it would still require a DC 21 UMD check to use a first-level scroll, however.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> As I stated before, feel free to assign the scrolls to your character, as long as you have enough money and enough XP in the crafting pool.  Yes, each scroll takes one day, in which you are allowed two chances to roll high on your UMD check in order to create it.




Enough in the pool but the funds are looking somewhat thin (Money: 2gp 4sp 4cp)   . First time running an artificer and it's all a learning curve, Fixit used all his 1st level craft points making little toys for the kids in Diamond Mine. In fact, Zan has one of his little walking soldiers in his belt pouch


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Enough in the pool but the funds are looking somewhat thin (Money: 2gp 4sp 4cp)   . First time running an artificer and it's all a learning curve, Fixit used all his 1st level craft points making little toys for the kids in Diamond Mine. In fact, Zan has one of his little walking soldiers in his belt pouch




No wonder I'm at medium load 

The UMD doesn't apply to me for mage armor, nor to Mulch for Cure Light, and even if if Fixit is trying to use the scroll, he can't kill it, it just doesn't go off.

I'm not sure how much use a 1 hour mage armor scroll realy is though, so don't worry about that.  Cure light, Detect magic, and maybe Identify could be usefull though.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No wonder I'm at medium load
> 
> The UMD doesn't apply to me for mage armor, nor to Mulch for Cure Light, and even if if Fixit is trying to use the scroll, he can't kill it, it just doesn't go off.
> 
> I'm not sure how much use a 1 hour mage armor scroll realy is though, so don't worry about that.  Cure light, Detect magic, and maybe Identify could be usefull though.



Actually it does.  Artificer scrolls (and all magic items they create for that matter) are not considered either divine or arcane, which means that it won't appear on ANYBODY'S spell lists.  Therefore UMD is needed.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

No, he's emulating having the spell, so the scroll is no different from a normal spell of that type.  That's why he needs to use a UMD check to actualy cast his own scrolls.

Oh, and forgot about the DC 5 Wis check to avoid mishaps, eep.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, he's emulating having the spell, so the scroll is no different from a normal spell of that type.  That's why he needs to use a UMD check to actualy cast his own scrolls.
> 
> Oh, and forgot about the DC 5 Wis check to avoid mishaps, eep.



Sadly, this does not seem to be the case.  Here's what it says on the Artificer FAQ:



> 2) The most current ruling by the big boys at the time of this writing is that a Scroll made by an Artificer via UMD is an Artificer scroll, and is neither an Arcane nor a Divine spell. The up side of this is that the Artificer can cast from scrolls they create without worrying about Arcane Spell Failure, because they are not using Arcane spells. The downside is that other characters cannot use those scrolls without also making a UMD check. Meaning you can't make a scroll and hand it off to the Wizard. This was done for the express purpose of preventing Wizards from being able to simply get the Artificer to make them scrolls of spells they don't have, and scribing them over into their spellbooks. No super-cheap spells for the Wizard.
> 
> And don't forget, as an Artificer, you treat your Caster Level as being 2 levels higher than your Artificer class level for making items. Which means if the prereq says you have to be level 10 to make the item, your Artificer can actually build it at level 8, two entire levels sooner than anybody else in the game. Because you're an Artificer, and you're just that cool.



Given this ruling, and the ruling that Artificers can cast from scrolls they create without worrying about ASF, I'm leaning on making Artificers have to use UMD to activate their own scrolls.  What do you think?  I'm tempted to try it this way, and if it seems broken we can always go back to the other way.  If this means that our Artificer wants to put more ranks into UMD, be my guest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks to me like there are two interpretations:
1. Artificer makes Artificer only scrolls, which he doesnt need to use UMD to activate, but no one else can use them.

or

2. Artificer makes Arcane or Divine scrolls, which he needs to use UMD to activate, the appropriate type of caster can use them freely.

Personally I always read it as 2 and would keep it that way in my games.  Either way its up to you.  I think 1 tends to favor the way that Fixit is created at the moment.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Looks to me like there are two interpretations:
> 1. Artificer makes Artificer only scrolls, which he doesnt need to use UMD to activate, but no one else can use them.
> 
> or
> ...



Strangely, it seems that there is a third option.  According to the Eberron Campaign Setting Errata and the "Unofficial" FAQ on the WotC messageboards, artificers create magic items that are neither arcane or divine.  This seems to be a particular issue with scrolls.  Because a _Cure Light Wounds_ scroll created by an artificer is not a divine spell (and therefore does not appear on a divine spellcaster's spell list) ANYONE wanting to use it must use UMD in order to activate it.  Remember that scrolls are spell-completion items and require you to have that spell on your spell list in order to use it.  Since CLW is not on the artificer's spell list as well, he must also use UMD.

Basically this means that artificer scrolls have this large disadvantage.  The only advantage they do have, which I mentioned before, is that because the spells on them are not arcane spells, they do not require you to make an ASF roll.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2005)

That one seems to be really nerfing the Artificer because it would apply to their wands and staves too, making the wand master a really bad direction for the Artificer to take.


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Looks to me like there are two interpretations:
> 1. Artificer makes Artificer only scrolls, which he doesnt need to use UMD to activate, but no one else can use them.
> 
> or
> ...



I agree that either of these two ways works better.  I think that #2 is more appropriate given he is simulating the spells, but #1 might be better for the artifacer, and keep in the spirit of scrolls and not give easy access to us wizards for spells.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> That one seems to be really nerfing the Artificer because it would apply to their wands and staves too, making the wand master a really bad direction for the Artificer to take.



This is true, I hadn't thought about this.  Although an artificer who qualifies for the Cannith Wand Adeptprestige class would have a sufficienty high UMD score.  Still, it would be a problem.


----------



## Candide (Jun 19, 2005)

I've been having some righteous computer troubles lately. I'm taking the machine in on monday to have it wiped, I guess. Anyhow, I need you NPC my character for a few days. Maybe less, maybe more. This goes for you to Bront, in your Hanable's Hunters game.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

K, thanks for the update.  Probably should note that in your game thread too


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know, Candide.  I'll try to not get him killed


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

I noticed that a few of you don't have your action points notated on your character sheets.  Don't forget you have them!


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2005)

lotusetaer said:
			
		

> Mulch has the lamp in his backpack, and insists on keeping it. People are going to have to reason with him to get him to pull it back out again. And he doesn't want to keep pushing the coffin. Mulch is a person who has a hard time sticking to something, except for a couple of things that can hold his attention for a long time. So first he was interested in the sarcophagus, then the chamber that popped up, and now the circles on the floor.




I understand that you want to play your character, but this is a large party, and pbp is slow. The lamps have obviously something to do with the room, maybe they are needed to avoid a trap or to move further, and others could want to to something other than watch your character do things.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I noticed that a few of you don't have your action points notated on your character sheets.  Don't forget you have them!




also, mulch follows the luck domain, so he can get a reroll once per day.  so if it's something pretty important, you should probably check if i want to use a roll before posting a result.  in general, i will try and let you know if there is a situation where i might want to use a reroll before i take the action, but obviously with some saves and surprises, i wouldn't have the chance to let you know before hand.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I understand that you want to play your character, but this is a large party, and pbp is slow. The lamps have obviously something to do with the room, maybe they are needed to avoid a trap or to move further, and others could want to to something other than watch your character do things.




well, i certainly have the good fortune of mostly working out of my home, which means i have pretty regular access to posting.  so i'm certainly not trying to monopolize all the action.  i just have the ability to respond quickly to posts.

in any case, someone, if your character thinks the lantern is important for some kind of mechanism or to avoid a trap, then he should say so directly to mulch.  the ironic part is that when he picked up the lamp, i figured it was worthless, and could be something innocuous for him to latch onto as an object of his interest.  i think it's pretty funny that it may now turn out to be something important.

and so everyone knows, to me the most interesting part of pbp is the interaction among characters.  if you are just waiting to jump from one encounter to the next, then it can drive you crazy.  this one's been fun so far because we have so many different characters who all have a background together, and yet everyone has a pretty clear personality to react to.  i love it when people take the time to give their characters some backstory and personality.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I noticed that a few of you don't have your action points notated on your character sheets.  Don't forget you have them!





Lacking the books to read, and never having used them before, how many do I have?  

I have never understood the concept of action points.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Lacking the books to read, and never having used them before, how many do I have?
> 
> I have never understood the concept of action points.



I'll give you the basic concept, and then my additional thoughts on how they should work in a PbP game.

Action points are a way of altering a d20 die roll in dramatic situations, reflecting the luck that can change crushing failure into heroic success.  Each time you spend an action point you get to add 1d6 to any d20 die roll you make.  You can only spend one point a round, and you have a total of 5 action points at 1st level.  Each time you attain a new level you gain a fresh supply of action points equal to 5 + 1/2 your new character level, rounded down.  At 2nd and 3rd level, however, you can only have a maximum of 6 action points, so any "extra points" you haven't spent are lost.  The rules say that you can't use an action point on a skill check where you "take 10" or "take 20", but I disagree with the latter.

Now the rules say that you can spend an action point after a d20 has been rolled, but before you know if the roll is a success or failure.  I think that on a PbP game this would slow the game quite a lot, as I resolve all the die rolls.  The only way that I can think of dealing with this is to allow you to affect a roll with an action point even after I declare the result.  Yes, that makes this mechanic more powerful, but I can't see a way around it otherwise.  Anyone else have any good ideas?  Have people run them in PbP games before?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

When do you get these action points back?  When I level up?  That brings another question, how will we know we are getting close to leveling?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> When do you get these action points back?  When I level up?  That brings another question, how will we know we are getting close to leveling?



You don't "get them back" you simply get a fresh supply (as detailed in my previous post) every time you level up.  You have a max amount you can have in your "pool" every level (6 at 2nd and 3rd, 7 at 4th and 5th, 8 and 6th and 7th and so on.)  Any over that number are lost when you gain a new level.  For instance, if you are about to become second level and you have 2 action points left, you gain 6 new points, which would bring your total to 8 points.  However, because at 2nd level you have a 6 action point maximum, you loose the "extra" 2 points.

I meant to let you know how many XP you got for your last encounter.  The encounter with the wolves was worth 133 XP for everyone.  Please update your character sheet to reflect this.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

one possibility is to try and handle it the way i suggested for my own luck rerolls.  people should have a good idea if a certain attack roll/skill check etc. is important enough to warrant an action point be used.  they should then let you know before hand that they might want to on this one.  at the same time, you might realize that a certain save or initiative roll, etc might warrant an action point, and you might ask before you show the results.  of course, sometimes it might be after the fact, but i think we can do a pretty good job of trying to let each other know when an action point might come into play.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2005)

I think that as long as you are rolling the dice then the best way would be after the fact.  The only other way would be either as lotuseater indicated that you have to state that a roll is important enough to potential warrant it or you declare the roll, then we say yea or nay then you post results.  Both of which are too complicated, the former means we will generally never use them and the later taking way way too long.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The rules say that you can't use an action point on a skill check where you "take 10" or "take 20", but I disagree with the latter.



The mechanic for taking a 20 is that you have enough time to simply roll and retry till you get a 20, and there is no penatly for failure.  Under that mechanic, using action points on a take 20 doesn't work well.  Doesn't mean you can't allow it, but that's the official reasoning.

Taking a 10 means you are doing an average job and there is little effort or danger involved in the activity, and you have time to make sure you don't do a below average job.  I can see the rational for not allowing action points here as well, as this is definately not "action"  

I don't see why for some rolls we can't declair that we are going to use an AP if we fail (Fairly easy in combat, or on skill rolls we suggest).  The luck reroll is a bit different, but could be used similarly.  But we should have the opertunity to ask to use an AP if we fail a save or other roll, or we can simply trust the GM to use them for us on occasion unless we've spelled out to him not to (which is a faster option, though not sure how good it is).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 23, 2005)

Family in town.  Will post more tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Good ideas? Have people run them in PbP games before?



I've seen it done in other games where the players post the circumstances under which they will use an action die. For example on an attack against an Ogre I would say "I swing lustily at the slavering brute with my sword - ooc if I roll less than a modified 13 I use a action dice" Nice and simple and keeps the game flowing yeah???


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Family in town.  Will post more tomorrow or Friday at the latest.



No worries mate, enjoy the visit (not the mo-in-law is it _*shudder*_ ).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I've seen it done in other games where the players post the circumstances under which they will use an action die. For example on an attack against an Ogre I would say "I swing lustily at the slavering brute with my sword - ooc if I roll less than a modified 13 I use a action dice" Nice and simple and keeps the game flowing yeah???



The thing that I've discovered with the action die is that you want to use it on a lowish roll, but not a low roll.  On a really low roll you know that even rolling a 6 on the action die will do nothing.  You want it for something close.  I like the of letting me know ahead of time that you would like to use it in a given round, and then letting me decide when I actually see what I roll for you.  How does this sound?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> No worries mate, enjoy the visit (not the mo-in-law is it _*shudder*_ ).



Nope, just mother.  Mother-in-law does not exist.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 23, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The thing that I've discovered with the action die is that you want to use it on a lowish roll, but not a low roll.  On a really low roll you know that even rolling a 6 on the action die will do nothing.  You want it for something close.  I like the of letting me know ahead of time that you would like to use it in a given round, and then letting me decide when I actually see what I roll for you.  How does this sound?




Sounds good to me.  I like this idea.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds good, I think I may forget everytime, but I'll just pick up the feat that lets you use them for other things like an extra move action.


----------



## Someone (Jun 23, 2005)

There´s still the problem of using them with reactive rolls, like a saving throw or grapple checks. Myself, I don´t have any problem on letting the DM decide to use my character´s action points for that if he believes the use is justified.


----------



## Candide (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay, I'm back. Sorry about my absense, going now to read through what I missed.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> There´s still the problem of using them with reactive rolls, like a saving throw or grapple checks. Myself, I don´t have any problem on letting the DM decide to use my character´s action points for that if he believes the use is justified.



Agreed.  Go ahead and use mine.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Go ahead and use mine.



And you're welcome to mine. On the odd ocassion I might ask to use one of course.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2005)

Wiz_o Dabus, one of the Wizards employees who runs the Virtual Dungeon Delves on their website had the following rules for Action Points posted on his site.  They offer more options to use the Action Points and with all those we could just avoid the +d6 version.  ~Link~



			
				Wiz_o Dabus said:
			
		

> Augment a die roll: One action point can be spent to add a bonus of +1d6 to one d20 roll.
> 
> Activate a class ability: If your character has a class ability usable a limited number of times per day, you can spend two action points to use the ability one additional time. For example, the human paladin can smite evil once per day, but you can spend two action points to do it a second time in the same day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 29, 2005)

I apologize for my absence this last week, but I was finishing a show (I'm an actor) and recovering from it afterwards, and just couldn't drag myself to the computer to do anything that required more brain power than play a few video games (half-heartedly).  I hope to FINALLY post updates this evening, as I have no other plans.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I apologize for my absence this last week, but I was finishing a show (I'm an actor) and recovering from it afterwards, and just couldn't drag myself to the computer to do anything that required more brain power than play a few video games (half-heartedly).  I hope to FINALLY post updates this evening, as I have no other plans.





It is like deja vu.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Wiz_o Dabus, one of the Wizards employees who runs the Virtual Dungeon Delves on their website had the following rules for Action Points posted on his site.  They offer more options to use the Action Points and with all those we could just avoid the +d6 version.  ~Link~



I like these, and would be happy to include them in our game.  Of course, using these rules would nerf the Action Boost or Action Surge feats.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I like these, and would be happy to include them in our game.  Of course, using these rules would nerf the Action Boost or Action Surge feats.



Since I don't think anyone has them...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Since I don't think anyone has them...



I actually though about Action Surge, for the extra move action, to be even more, err, 'dashing'.


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2005)

Actually, some of those option appear in the Eberron rulebook. One that doesn´t, the "emulate feat" could be.. interesting. For example, as worded, spellcasters (or warlocks!) can use it to emulate one of the Sudden metamagics from complete arcane. Or Extra spell (or extra invocation ) to pull out the trick you need at the right spot. Those option are definitely better than a paltry +1d6 to one roll.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm having a little trouble with my image editor, and am trying a new one I just downloaded, so my posting is a little delayed.  It will be up soon!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

No worries mate, you really felt like throwing the bacon into the fire eh ;-D>


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> No worries mate, you really felt like throwing the bacon into the fire eh ;-D>



Bacon? Fire?  Um, not sure ...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 7, 2005)

Howdy folks,

I'm just checking in to see where everyone is posting-wise.  Just trying to get a feeling for how busy folks are at the moment.

I know my absence last week probably didn't help much, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Bacon? Fire?  Um, not sure ...





He is from Oz, who knows what he is saying.....probably about your mother or him wear dresses who knows.


I am ready to post but it seems like I am still out of sorts on the game.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 7, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> He is from Oz, who knows what he is saying.....probably about your mother or him wear dresses who knows.



 


			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I am ready to post but it seems like I am still out of sorts on the game.



Don't worry, that will soon change, heh, heh, heh.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2005)

Im good, still here and posting away


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2005)

*Waves*


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Candide seems to have disapeared from my game, and a game he's running.  I'm always lurking around somewhere.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Alex,  A weekend is coming up so that means....... no posting for me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> He is from Oz, who knows what he is saying.....probably about your mother or him wear dresses who knows.




Follow the Yellow Brick Road, Follow the Yellow Brick Road
Follow, Follow, Follow

Or is the dress wearing a reference to Ozwald Prison?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Or is the dress wearing a reference to Ozwald Prison?



?????  That one you'll have to explain to me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2005)

You don't watch Oz? Great show, bit full on at times but there are dress wearing men in there.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You don't watch Oz? Great show, bit full on at times but there are dress wearing men in there.





That show is on cable & I do not have cable.  I thought you where just talking about a local Prison


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, sadly just a basic cable kind of guy here.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm a basic cable guy and I know what it is, but that's mostly because someone was pushing the season 2 dvd at one point.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's a proposition to help us deal with tactical movement in these PbP games.  If you tell me you want to attack someone, and before your turn a friend steps in and grants your target cover (for whatever reason), I will move you to a better location if there's a square you can move to without provoking an attack of opporunity.

That way we save a lot of typing back and forth of me telling you "Oh, he has cover against you, blah, blah, blah ... and you telling me where you want to go."

How does that sound?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2005)

Works for me, I'm good with any DM manipulation like that (or the use of AP or moving into range etc).  If you could highlight it somehow in your combat posts though, so that we know when it happened and can keep it in mind for the next rounds.  I had missed that Kerwin moved up to get at the swarm.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

That makes sense, Erekose, I'll pick a color for "DM-forced movement" like that.  How about Magenta?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 13, 2005)

sure that works, a quick comment in ooc after the round description would work too, either way is good for me.


----------



## Someone (Jul 13, 2005)

That´s basically what I do when I DM, so I have no problem with that.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 13, 2005)

I've updated the last combat round post over on the IC thread with the remaining actions for that round.  I've also updated the combat map.

Also, now that that round is all tied up, those who haven't posted for next round can let us know what they plan to do.  People who have already posted are: Someone, D20Dazza, Erekose13, Bront, and lotuseater.  That makes 5 out of 9.  Once I've heard from two more people I will go ahead with the round and NPC those who are still missing.  I feel that's pretty fair, n'est-ce pas?

While I'm on the subject, if you feel comfortable posting general things that would apply for a few rounds (e.g. I keep on moving around and flanking the western beast and sneak attacking) I'm not going to stop you.  If you want to do it round by round, that's fine as well.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm all good about the firing into melee. I'm more interested in trying to save my friend from danger and am too green to take into consideration how difficult the shot might be.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Spellcasting is hard to plan rounds in advance, but I generaly try to if I can.

I might suggest, if you have initiative rolled, you can work out any actions already posted, and get to where you are waiting on someone, it can move things a bit faster.  That's assuming you have the time to do that (I know I didn't).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

Alex, 

FYI I have a 3 day weekend coming up (god I love the Government)  so I will probably be offline this weekend.


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> While I'm on the subject, if you feel comfortable posting general things that would apply for a few rounds (e.g. I keep on moving around and flanking the western beast and sneak attacking) I'm not going to stop you.  If you want to do it round by round, that's fine as well.




Rial has a limited (to just 2) number of tricks in combat, so it isn´t hard to imagine what he´ll do, in case you are in situation to play more than one round.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2005)

Kerwin attacks when presented with the opportunity.  If foes are approaching he readies himself to use Stand Still to keep them away when they charge.  As far as using his powers, I'll make those calls so no worries there.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks, folks, for posting those.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2005)

Meldain will continue to throw daggers as long as he has some. He should still have four daggers on him.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 15, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Alex,
> 
> FYI I have a 3 day weekend coming up (god I love the Government)  so I will probably be offline this weekend.



Thanks for letting us know, RR.  I'll be away tomorrow and Sunday as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 15, 2005)

So here's a general question for those who have more experience at these kinds of games.  When someone stops posting in a game you're GMing, and doesn't say why they've left, how long should one wait before you replace/boot them?

Any advice/experience would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

P.S.: Speaking of which, I'm going to move this round ahead, it's in danger of getting a little  stuck.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 15, 2005)

*background*

On a completely seperate note, as this game progresses I'd like to bring in storylines which deal with the Last War.  If you'd like to incorporate the war in the background, feel free.  The treaty which ended it only happened two years ago, so there's a chance that you or somone you know well was involved in it.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

FYI, Candide droped every game he was in, not sure if you saw that earlier.  So we're down to 7.  We can probably drop both off when we get back to town.  Or they could be mysteriously killed fall ill


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I have to assume that they are no longer interested, as they haven't said anything recently.  Although, if you're out there and reading this, come back!

On a different note, I bought "Five Nations" today!  Mmmmmh, full of crunchy/fluffy Eberron goodness


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Candide actualy made a post somewhere, but I missed it.  I caught it from the thread of his game (Machines of War), and he's in one game I'm runnning too.  And Tagon's been around, but just not here, so I'd assume he's not coming back.

Edit: Sweet, I'm tempted to pick it up, but might wait till after Gencon.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Candide actualy made a post somewhere, but I missed it.  I caught it from the thread of his game (Machines of War), and he's in one game I'm runnning too.  And Tagon's been around, but just not here, so I'd assume he's not coming back.
> 
> Edit: Sweet, I'm tempted to pick it up, but might wait till after Gencon.



Thanks for that heads up, Bront.  I found the post you were talking about.  Good to know.  I guess I'll have to have them around through the end of this combat at least, otherwise you guys might be in serious trouble.  

Yeah, "Five Nations" is an interesting mix of pure fluff (which I'm a big fan of) and then trying to make this fluff accessible to your everyday DM.  After things are presented, often the book immediately tries to show how you can connect PCs to this info (or how to integrate it into an ongoing campaign.  It's very hands-on.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 18, 2005)

I know this is getting waaay ahead of myself, but I wanted to give all of you the heads up that I will be away from my computer from August 15th through the 27th.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

You mean like around Gencon?  I think many people will have that problem, myself included.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You mean like around Gencon?  I think many people will have that problem, myself included.



Sadly, I won't be going to GenCon.  I've actually never been


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 19, 2005)

For the last encounter, everyone in the party recieves:

167 XP.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hoot, so thats 300 total now right?


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

That's what I get.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

The SRD does not have XPs listed.  Can someone announce whe we level up?  I do not have a book handy to figure out the next level number.

Thank you.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> The SRD does not have XPs listed.  Can someone announce whe we level up?  I do not have a book handy to figure out the next level number.
> 
> Thank you.



1000 for 2nd level.

Best,
Your Friendly Neighborhood GM


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

You can always figure it out if you need too.

You must gain 1000 per current level to make it to the next level.
To L2 1000
To L3 3000
To L4 6000
etc


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 19, 2005)

Any bright ideas as to how the handle the departure of Pak and Kellian?  I could simply say that they've had enough and are buggering off, that this is all a bit too much for them.  It depends on whether you'd like to handle this as an RP encounter, or simply to handle it OOC, and focus on the folks who are still with us.

If they decide to rejoin us in the future (which they are more than welcome to) we could just send them back to home base and have them there as "backup".

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I guess roleplaying a death scene is out.  Might as well have them leave and head back to town.


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree, let them just decide the tomb isn´t as profitable as they believed.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2005)

D20Dazza and lotuseater, your sacrifice has been noted.  I will modify the post.  Consider yourself toast.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I agree, let them just decide the tomb isn´t as profitable as they believed.



Sounds like a good idea.  I'll post something over on the IC board to that effect.  You'll just have to remind me to tune down the CRs again.

On a different note, I was doing a bit of bookkeeping last night and came up with the following.

Fixit:
Number of infusions used: 2 (2 X _Repair Light Damage_)

Mulch:
Number of 1st-level spells used:  2 (2 X _Cure Light Wounds_)

Zan:
Number of 1st-level spells used: 2 (_Enlarge_ and _Mage Armor_)
Number of cantrips used: 1 (_Acid Splash_)

Does that look right to you?  If it is, would you mind updating your character sheets to reflect this, if you haven't already?  I try to keep track of everything, but two sets of eyes are always better than one.

Thanks!


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been crossing them off my sheet.  I also used Summon Monster I.

So I'm down to 2 0 level spells.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been crossing them off my sheet.  I also used Summon Monster I.
> 
> So I'm down to 2 0 level spells.



Thanks, I had forgotten about that one.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Thanks, I had forgotten about that one.



In that case... um... maybe I didn't cast it... yeah, that's it...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2005)

From my perspective its right, I havent used my dragonmark or my 1 whole power point today yet.  I did erase my alchemist's fire from my sheet already.


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2005)

Rial hasn´t any bookkeeping problem . But since we´ve spent almost all our spells, had a good share of encounters (4, counting the trap) and are in a defensible position, could be a good idea to rest.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Rial hasn´t any bookkeeping problem . But since we´ve spent almost all our spells, had a good share of encounters (4, counting the trap) and are in a defensible position, could be a good idea to rest.



Don't forget that there's also the abandoned mining office which you stopped by on the way to the cairn.  It's not in the best shape (nothing a little heavy lifting couldn't fix) but it's only a fifteen minute walk from here.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Fixit:
> Number of infusions used: 2 (2 X _Repair Light Damage_)



Sorry, haven't been keeping an eye on the OOC thread. I updated the sheet and then realised we're resting so I unupdated it   If anything happens during the evening then I only have 1 infusion left.

Have I got time to start on creating an item during the evening and still get my infusions back? I'm guessing that creating an item isn't counted as resting? If I can I'll work on a wand of color spray (using an action die on the roll).

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 25, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Have I got time to start on creating an item during the evening and still get my infusions back? I'm guessing that creating an item isn't counted as resting? If I can I'll work on a wand of color spray (using an action die on the roll).



There are a few problems with this.  In order to regain your infusions you must focus your mind on your infusions.  You need 8 hours of rest, after which you must spend 15 minutes concentrating.

Also, as a first level artificer you only get the Scribe Scroll feat for free.  You don't get the Craft Wand feat as a bonus feat until 6th level.  Your Item Creation ability only allows you to fake having a spell when making an item.  You still need the correct item creation feat.

Since you don't need to sleep, so you could use your Craft skill to make or repair something, however.  While I'm on the subject, I just looked at your character sheet and found that you haven't picked what kind of a Craft skill you want to take.  It just says "Craft".


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Craft "everything" a.k.a. Martha Stewart


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Craft "everything" a.k.a. Martha Stewart



That's the one Rick - I'll fix it up tonight.

Doh - forgot about the item creation feats, my bad - apologies.

I'll spend the evening regaining infusions - 3 infusions should be better than 1 scroll.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Craft "everything" a.k.a. Martha Stewart



I thought there was a feat for that


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick,

Since you mentioned that you didn't have the Eberron books, I thought that I would point out these two articles about the warforged from the WotC website:

Dragonshards: The Warforged part 1

Dragonshards: The Warforged part 2


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone want to do anything else or chat before you head in for the night?  Note that it is still in the later afternoon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not really. It kinda sucks when a party uses all its resources early on in the day and has to retreat and rest up when there is still plenty of light out, but at 1st thems the brakes.  Fast forward to morning (or wandering critters ) would be my vote.


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Not really. It kinda sucks when a party uses all its resources early on in the day and has to retreat and rest up when there is still plenty of light out, but at 1st thems the brakes.  Fast forward to morning (or wandering critters ) would be my vote.




It´s been my experience as well; adventuring is short bursts of spellcasting followed by long periods of rest.

I´m for fading in black and fast forward to the morning.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, till I get to 3rd, and double my spells, not much I can do other than cast and make knowledgable sounding comments


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, till I get to 3rd, and double my spells, not much I can do other than cast and make knowledgable sounding comments





Well one out of two is not bad.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm all for kickin this puppy along


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Zan might look around and see if he can repair anything quickly, but otherwise, he's going to ack all knowledgable and study even though I know it won't do any good.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 28, 2005)

Who is carrying the light sources today?  How does the marching order change now that you're down a barbarian and a rogue?  Do we go with this, taking out Kellian and Pak?

```
Kellian, Sniffer
Pak, Meldain
Zan, Rial
Fixit
Mulch, Kerwin

20 ft:

Pak, Kellian, Sniffer, Meldain
Rial, Fixit, Zan
Mulch, Kerwin
```

As far as my records show, Mulch, Sniffer and Fixit were down 2 hp, while Kerwin was down 4 hp.  Mulch and Kerwin each regain 1 hp overnight, and if Mulch uses "yesterday's" orisons that completely heals Mulch and brings Kerwin within 1 hp of being completely healthy.  Mulch, did you still have an unused spellslot from the day before?  As for the warforged, Fixit, did you have any infusion slots left from the day before?  If not, you make a Craft ??? check to repair yourself (Craft roll 12 + 4 + 2 = 18 - 15 = 3 hp repaired).

You're also going to be running out of lamp oil today.  Some of you have officially run out of food, and will have to go back into town, unless those with more are willing to share.  It's only about a 3 1/2 hour walk.  I'm happy to do equipment runs OOC, although if something happens that requires your attention it will obviosly become IC.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Alex.

Fixit can you do a quick heal on me?  I think I need 7 points.  

I have 3 days of rations so I can share and go half rations.  This will allow us to get in some adventuring today.  3.5 hours up & back equals a whole day just about.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 28, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Fixit can you do a quick heal on me?  I think I need 7 points.



Actually, I believe you were down to 7, at least that's what my records show.



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I have 3 days of rations so I can share and go half rations.  This will allow us to get in some adventuring today.  3.5 hours up & back equals a whole day just about.



Actually, as a warforged you don't need any rations at all (you don't eat, sleep or breathe) but it was nice of Sniffer to think of the non-warforged in the party!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

I do not need to eat?  Great, I have 3 days rations so then if I donate this out no one needs to go to town.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Kerwin , Sniffer
  Meldain
Zan, Rial
Mulch, Fixit

20 ft:

Kerwin, Meldain, Sniffer
Rial, Zan
Mulch, Fixit


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 30, 2005)

I know with so many people still onboard that a position will not be open any time soon, but should a slot open up, I would like to be an alt if possible.

Thanks and I am enjoying following along with you guys alot...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> I know with so many people still onboard that a position will not be open any time soon, but should a slot open up, I would like to be an alt if possible.
> 
> Thanks and I am enjoying following along with you guys alot...



Yes, at the moment we still have 7 people who are posting with regularity.  I'll let you know if anything opens up.  Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the slot and while I know there might be a wait, I think it'll be worth it..


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> As for the warforged, Fixit, did you have any infusion slots left from the day before?  If not, you make a Craft ??? check to repair yourself (Craft roll 12 + 4 + 2 = 18 - 15 = 3 hp repaired).




Thanks for that, yes I would like to do the Craft, I didn't realise we did't get the benefit of rest so had changed my sheet so that I'd healed one of the 2 over night - I'll go an reedit back to full.

I had one infusion left for the day which, if you'll allow me to use retroactively, I would have used on Sniffer the previous evening. Otherwise, I'll use one on him before we head any further in to the crypt.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 1, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, yes I would like to do the Craft, I didn't realise we did't get the benefit of rest so had changed my sheet so that I'd healed one of the 2 over night - I'll go an reedit back to full.
> 
> I had one infusion left for the day which, if you'll allow me to use retroactively, I would have used on Sniffer the previous evening. Otherwise, I'll use one on him before we head any further in to the crypt.



Yeah, you don't heal naturally, but since you don't have to sleep, that give you a full 8 hours to repair yourself at night.  Just so long as you don't do it too near the other party members.  All the mechanical work might keep them up! 

I'll let you use the last infusion from the previous day to cast _Repair Light Damage_ on Sniffer, which will bring him up to full hp.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey BO,

Did you miss the action of Fixit with the elevator? Search +4; Know (Arch and Eng) +3; Appraise +4; Artificer Knowledge??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 4, 2005)

Been a bit more busy lately. Hope to post this evening.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Been a bit more busy lately. Hope to post this evening.




Alex,
Than you might need to run my PC.  I may be on tonight, but Friday through Monday I will be offline.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Alex,
> Than you might need to run my PC.  I may be on tonight, but Friday through Monday I will be offline.



As will I in all likelihood.  After tonight I probably won't be on until Sunday evening.


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Enjoy then.

I'll be gone durring Gen Con (Looks like that Wensday (17th) through that sunday (21st)).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

Quick question for everyone:

Who is carrying a light source and what is it?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2005)

Apologies, I've been crook with gastro the last couple of days. I had a sunrod yesterday but haven't 'sparked' one today. I have a couple more if anyone wants one but I need both hands at the moment for the crossbow. I need to fashion a sunrod holder on either side of my body 

BTW - I'm not going to be a happy camper when the boards die during GenCon - got to get the cash to get over there sometime


----------



## Someone (Aug 10, 2005)

That depends on how BO rules sunrods (I had a DM that said they worked because the sunrod tip becomes white hot), but maybe the belt is a holder good enough.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> That depends on how BO rules sunrods (I had a DM that said they worked because the sunrod tip becomes white hot), but maybe the belt is a holder good enough.



Nah, I've always thought of them as alchemical in nature, and therefore cold.  You couldn't cook an egg with them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 10, 2005)

being a spiked chain wielder I'd prefer not to carry anything else in my hands, but I can as long as everyone knows I'd toss it on the ground at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> That depends on how BO rules sunrods (I had a DM that said they worked because the sunrod tip becomes white hot), but maybe the belt is a holder good enough.




I agree with Alex, they would be chemical/magic.  No heat.  If they where heat, they could be used as weapons.


Do warforge have night vision?


----------



## Someone (Aug 10, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I agree with Alex, they would be chemical/magic.  No heat.  If they where heat, they could be used as weapons.
> 
> Do warforged have night vision?




As I said, it´s only a matter of how the DM sees things. After all, oxidizing exothermic chain reaction based electromagnetic wave emitters (I mean torches) are as (al)chemical as you can get, and still hot.

And no, warforged don´t have low light or darkvision.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Bump* are we all still on for this one?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes indeed, I just got back last night and hope to post this evening. See you soon!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

cool, looking forward to kickin on. I wonder if everyone else is still on board??


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm here, just remembering why first level mages suck   Just trying to conserve myself this time, so we don't have to do the whole "Fight and then rest" thing after every other battle.


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2005)

I realize, we´ve been a lot of time with that beetle, so we really chould know each other pretty well. And that should open a possibility to non-violence. If we had a bard, he could inspire courage with this song:

_Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I seen you 'round for a long long time
I really 'membered you when you drink my wine

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I seen you walkin' down in Chinatown
I called you but you could not look around

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I bring my money to the welfare line
I see you standing in it every time

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

I know it's not much, but the encounter with the giant beetle garnered everyone:

*86 XP*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 1, 2005)

So we are at 386 now right?  Just checking.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> So we are at 386 now right?  Just checking.



Yes, that is correct.

Errr, and I think I forgot to give you folks the XP for "overcoming" the flaming trap on the sarcophagus.  That's worth another 86 XP, which should bring everyone to ***mental math***

*472 XP*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

I will be offline until Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I will be offline until Tuesday/Wednesday.



Thanks for letting us know RR.  I hope you enjoy celebrating the end of the summer!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 3, 2005)

I've added some more locations in the town of Diamond Lake to the first post.  Check it out!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 4, 2005)

I always think that one of the most interesting things about PbP is that you have the time to really flesh out a character.  You can develop a detailed history, figure out complex aspects of his/her personality, and dream up goals and desires that your PC might strive towards.  I generally find that as a player the more I understand my character's personality and motives, the more fun I have playing him.  Of course, that may just be me 

In an effort to encourage this kind of behavior, I've written each of you a little letter.  Feel free to respond to as much as you like, either here or by adding to your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery thread for this game.

On the other hand, if you are happy just playing a combat and problem-solving game, don't let me spoil your fun and keep on going with that.

Sine I’m writing quite a bit in these, I’ll do a few at a time.

Someone:[sblock]I've been thinking that it might be interesting to give Rial a bit more of a backstory, and flesh him out a bit more.  Have you had any thoughts in this direction?  Warlock powers are obviously not run of the mill, not even in a magic-rich world like Eberron.  They are definitely dark stuff, and would probably cause quite a bit of distress when they first appeared.

When do you think they first appeared for Rial?  How did they appear?  In dreams?  Did he have a near-death experience?  Did he discover them while sitting on the john?  Was he taken and tortured by servants of the Dragon Below?  Did he have a traumatic encounter during the last few years of the war?  Did he get to close to a Khyber dragonshard?  On the subject, did they powers just "come to you" or did you seek them out?  If you looked for them, why did you do that?  For revenge?  For power?  I often see warlock powers kinda like Dark Jedi powers if that helps you at all.

Here's another thought.  There's a pretty good chance that you've had run-ins with members of the Church of the Silver Flame.  They have a pretty big presence in Diamond Lake, and you could have figured out pretty quickly that they would not see you and your powers in a very good light.   Also the followers of the Silver Flame are a pretty radical and fanatical bunch who literally whip themselves into a holy frenzy as a way of purifying their souls (yeah, they're a fun bunch).  What is your history and current relationship with these folks?  Do they know what you are?  If so, why haven't they tried to bring you to the light (at best) or lynch you (at worst)?

Just some thoughts.  If you feel like adding more to Rial's background feel free to either post it here on in the Rogue's Gallery for this thread.[/sblock]

Bront:[sblock]I've been thinking about your ultimate desire to become a recaster.  You obviously won't be able to qualify for a few more levels, but that doesn't mean that you can't start thinking about what kind of a changeling would want to become a recaster.

I don't know if you've read the "Changeling Psychology" section of Races of Eberron, but they detail three categories that changeling's generally fall into personality-wise.  Of the three, recasters are generally becomers or reality-seekers.
Becomers believe in embracing their birthright of physical mutability, and therefore have many different personas or identities.  To fully be a changeling, one must change, convincingly and frequently.  They revel in their mutability and believe that nothing is beyond their abilities.  They disguise, deceive, and lie as needed to further their individual goals.  A becomer considers himself simultaneously to be both a mutable changeling and the individual he portrays.
Reality seekers reject the notion of conforming to human culture at the cost of identity and spurn the becomers' philosophy of transience and impermanence.  These introspectives believe that there is an ultimate Perfect Truth, and a Way of Being.  Reality is out there, and it can be sought and understood.  Their quest is to discover what's real.
The reality seekers, also known as perfecters, prefer their natural form and the society of their own kind.  Most do not engage in deception, but the definition of deception varies among them.
Which one of these is Zan?  I'm guessing that he is more of the latter, but I just wanted to make sure.  A reality seeker would probably see being a recaster as a way of approaching the truth, following the phrase "truth is a pathless land".

During his time at Morgrave, he also probably ran into the changeling wizard Ziv, who is the General Studies Chair of Metamagical Physics there.  She would have probably made quite an impression on you.  I see recasters as not having any codified structure or organization, but generally knowing each other.  They would be interested in the basic ideas and theories behind magic, versus crude application, seeing magic as a way of glimpsing that ultimate Truth of their own being.

So why is he on this expedition?  Is he looking for something?  Is he just bored?  How does he feel now that he's the only changeling in the group?  Does he feel like an outsider?  How does he think the others feel about him?  Is he close enough to them that this is not an issue?  How does he feel now that his brother has left the group?  How does he feel about the Whispering Cairn?

Just some things to think about.

BrOp[/sblock]

Knight Otu:[sblock]I was just looking over the character sheet for Meldain when a thought came to me.  How he feel about this adventure in the Whispering Cairn?  From your description of him he seems to have gotten by on his reflexes and his charm most of this life.  His charm hasn't helped much so far, although his reflexes certainly have kept his bacon out of the fire.  Is it exciting enough yet for him?  Does he want more, or is he learning his limits?
I also saw that he learned elven.  Did he leave town or did he learn that in Diamond Lake?  The only elves in Diamond Lake are Ellival Moonmeadow and his followers who run a mine for the government of the city of Sharn.  They almost always keep themselves, so why would they have associated with a young human trickster and con-man such as yourself?  Have you worked for them, or did you simply make friends with one of them?  The younger of Moonmeadow's elves have been known to frequent the Emporium's dreamlily parlor, Lazare's House (a gaming house), or Venelle's (a bowmaker with some elven blood).  Could you have met them in one of these places?  If it's the first location, have you tried dreamlily, or might you even be addicted, or a dealer?  Drugs are obviously not an easy topic, but I just thought I'd throw them out there.  After all, Meldain in Chaotic Neutral, which means that he almost always puts his own needs first.
Speaking of his alignment, how does this influence his relationship with the other PCs?  Does he merely see them as stepping stones to greater wealth and glory, or does he actually care about them?  If he had the chance to rip them off, would he do it?  How does he feel about other PCs taking leadership roles?  Does he want to be in charge, or does he merely not want other people telling him what to do?  I'm just speculating here based on the alignment you've assigned to him.[/sblock]

Ranger Rick:[sblock]I think that the warforged are one of the most interesting races to play RP-wise.  After all, Sniffer is between 2 and 6 years of age, which means that he hasn't had very much time to assimilate much about how the non-warforged world functions.  He was trained to be a scout, and until the war ended two years ago, that is all he knew about.  He probably served in an all-warforged unit with human officers and was considered valuable, yet ultimately disposable property until the Treaty of Thronehold was signed at the end of the war.  Warforged are still widely reviled and mistrusted.
Which country's army did Sniffer serve in?  Just because the adventure takes place in Breland doesn't mean that he served here.  Breland was widely known to have a very liberal attitude towards warforged, and so many warforged traveled there after the armistice.
How does Sniffer feel about the non-warforged in the group?  Because they were built to be machines of war, they generally see everything in terms of the military.  Don't think of family, think of your squad, don't think of friends, think of brothers in arms  Just imagine that you had spent all of your childhood in military school and after graduating had gone straight into active duty.  Freed warforged do no consider other creatures their masters but instead tend to view them through the filter of their old lives, placing them in one or more of five categories: commander, comrade, ally, civilian, and foe.
Warforged consider an individual to be their commander if they take orders from that person.  Taught to recognize the marks of authority on the battlefield, warforged also categorize others’ commanders and look for their place in the chain of command.
Comrades are those who work or fight alongside the warforged on a consistent basis.  The term “comrade” is a label that a warforged used to indicate that experience.  Warforged feel camaraderie for a group or individual after going through trying times, but it is only now, among the humanoids in peaceful times, that warforged are beginning to understand the concept of friendship.
Allies are creatures with the same goals as the warforged.  Warforged always view allies with some suspicion.  During the Last War, alliances were frequently broken, and warforged learned not to trust allies to remain true.
A warforged considers anyone with whom it does not have a quarrel or common goal a civilian.  Civilians and noncombatants were to be ignored unless a warforged was ordered to do otherwise.  Thus, warforged have difficulty relating to others now that they have no masters to tell them how to do so, and many people see warforged as disrespectful, rude, and cold.  Given Sniffer’s charisma score, I would say this would be true in spades for him.
A warforged chooses its foes based on its goals.  A foe need not be attacked, but a foe is someone to be defeated.  When labeling someone a foe, a warforged also looks to see who that person’s allies are and what position the individual occupies in a chain of command.  Of course, foes often became allies during the Last War, and warforged often attach less rancor to the words “foe” and “enemy” than do most creatures.
Now the war is over and most of Sniffer's kind don't know what to do with themselves.  They lost the structure of their existence.  Suddenly thousands of warforged were left bereft of leadership or purpose.
This freedom is wonderful, but it can also be terrifying.  Warforged were created to fight and trained to follow orders; lacking a war to win or a leader to follow, many warforged are intimidated by the possibilities of freedom and seek comfort in roles where expectations are clear.  Although some of the indentured warforged of Thrane and Karrnath bristle under the yoke of servitude, many are pleased by the safety and simplicity of their roles as builders and workers.
A warforged may revel in freedom and despise authority, look for someone to serve, or test the waters of freedom by creeping slowly across self-imposed boundaries.  Feelings about freedom an impose themselves on even the smallest decisions.  A warforged offered the choice of several colors of cloaks to wear might take them all, choose a color he has seen others choose, or beg off choosing entirely.

Sorry, I know that’s a lot to read.  Hope some of it is useful.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

[sblock]







> I've been thinking about your ultimate desire to become a recaster. You obviously won't be able to qualify for a few more levels, but that doesn't mean that you can't start thinking about what kind of a changeling would want to become a recaster.
> 
> I don't know if you've read the "Changeling Psychology" section of Races of Eberron, but they detail three categories that changeling's generally fall into personality-wise. Of the three, recasters are generally becomers or reality-seekers.
> Becomers believe in embracing their birthright of physical mutability, and therefore have many different personas or identities. To fully be a changeling, one must change, convincingly and frequently. They revel in their mutability and believe that nothing is beyond their abilities. They disguise, deceive, and lie as needed to further their individual goals. A becomer considers himself simultaneously to be both a mutable changeling and the individual he portrays.
> ...



 He's definately closer to a more perfectionist reality seeker.  He seeks to test and push his limits, as well as the limits of magic.  He feels that power over his form and magic will come with knowledge, as will power over other things.  He's not power hungry per say, but he seeks control over the mutability, perhaps to stabilize the unstable life of being a changeling.

Not knowing much about Ziv, he probably was influenced by him to some degree, seeing his extra control of magic.

With his brother leaving, he's more worried that he'll find something a bit more unscrupulous to do than anything else.  In this adventure, he's began to feel a bit more helpless and out of control, and so he is actualy a bit relieved that his brother is safe.  He's tried to take control when he can, by examing things, spouting off what he knows, and as a result, he's begun to focus on the minuta of things.  Other than the Enlarge person, he hasn't been particularly effective when it comes to combat, but he knows that his time will come in that regard.

I'll have to think on all this a bit more, but that's my initial reaction.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 4, 2005)

> [sblock]was just looking over the character sheet for Meldain when a thought came to me. How he feel about this adventure in the Whispering Cairn? From your description of him he seems to have gotten by on his reflexes and his charm most of this life. His charm hasn't helped much so far, although his reflexes certainly have kept his bacon out of the fire. Is it exciting enough yet for him? Does he want more, or is he learning his limits?
> I also saw that he learned elven. Did he leave town or did he learn that in Diamond Lake? The only elves in Diamond Lake are Ellival Moonmeadow and his followers who run a mine for the government of the city of Sharn. They almost always keep themselves, so why would they have associated with a young human trickster and con-man such as yourself? Have you worked for them, or did you simply make friends with one of them? The younger of Moonmeadow's elves have been known to frequent the Emporium's dreamlily parlor, Lazare's House (a gaming house), or Venelle's (a bowmaker with some elven blood). Could you have met them in one of these places? If it's the first location, have you tried dreamlily, or might you even be addicted, or a dealer? Drugs are obviously not an easy topic, but I just thought I'd throw them out there. After all, Meldain in Chaotic Neutral, which means that he almost always puts his own needs first.
> Speaking of his alignment, how does this influence his relationship with the other PCs? Does he merely see them as stepping stones to greater wealth and glory, or does he actually care about them? If he had the chance to rip them off, would he do it? How does he feel about other PCs taking leadership roles? Does he want to be in charge, or does he merely not want other people telling him what to do? I'm just speculating here based on the alignment you've assigned to him.[/sblock]



[sblock]Meldain is certainly learning that he has limits, though he would not admit it in front of the others. He's just as likely to forget those limits again. For now, the memories of the crashing corridor are still fresh in his mind, and if he had any doubts about the stability of a corridor, he'd think twice about entering it. Unless there's a huge mystery or promise of riches, though, as with the corridor with the hole, where he still was uneasy.
I did not know that there are so few elves in Diamond Lake when I wrote my character sheet. Given that, he should propably know a different language. However, trying drugs may be something Meldain might do in his youthful ignorance. I'm not quite sure which direction to go here. He did leave town for some forays into the surroundings, but it is unlikely that he could have learned Elven there.
Meldain doesn't like being bossed around, and at times he might try to direct people to do stuff he thinks is more exciting, and more likely to bring the group forward (as seen in the case of the sarcophagus and the convenient hole in the ground). He does care about his friends, and would try to check for traps where it is suspicious. If that gives him a chance to add a coin or two to his share, it's an added bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Someone:[sblock]I've been thinking that it might be interesting to give Rial a bit more of a backstory, and flesh him out a bit more.  Have you had any thoughts in this direction?  Warlock powers are obviously not run of the mill, not even in a magic-rich world like Eberron.  They are definitely dark stuff, and would probably cause quite a bit of distress when they first appeared.
> 
> When do you think they first appeared for Rial?  How did they appear?  In dreams?  Did he have a near-death experience?  Did he discover them while sitting on the john?  Was he taken and tortured by servants of the Dragon Below?  Did he have a traumatic encounter during the last few years of the war?  Did he get to close to a Khyber dragonshard?  On the subject, did they powers just "come to you" or did you seek them out?  If you looked for them, why did you do that?  For revenge?  For power?  I often see warlock powers kinda like Dark Jedi powers if that helps you at all.
> 
> ...




[sblock]I´ve thinking on that since you posted, and I´d like to wait somemore until something interesting on that comes to my mind. However, I´ve always had some vague ideas about Rial; oneof them is that his powers come from some his family (his mother) did; that he knows that his abilities are dark stuff, but he doesn´t think on them as unnatural or frightening. After all, being able to use them at will, I´m sure he grew used to them quickly, whithout worying about them being corrupting or something. 

Since the other characters didn´t worried or even flinched when he used Spider walk the first time, it seems that Rial has had the power for a quite long time, maybe manifesting it since he was a child. I imagine his mother encouraged him to use them. 

Also I´ve made Rial had sudden changes in humor, almost as if he had a vision. Maybe the dark power within is corrosive in the long run.

About the Silver Flame folk, it´s a good idea. I´ll think something about them in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Knight, Fixit tossed Meldain's knives back to him when he exited the room so if he didn't catch them they're either at his feet or imbedded in his limbs somewhere 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

I just realized that we seem to have lost lotuseater, who hasn't posted since 8/15.  Anyone have any info on him?


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

Gen Con ate him???

No clue.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2005)

Havent seen him either, though I am still here.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm, well if we've truly lost lotuseater then the party now has no cleric.  I'll NPC him a bit more (a week, let's say) before trying to find a replacement or writing the dwarf out of the story.

BrOp


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

BO, your current player links aren't quite right, (Lotus Eaters particularly goes to Cadnide's character), and probably should point to the RG instead of the OOC thread anyway.  Just a minor point


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for pointing it out, Bront.  I've corrected the error.


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

No problem, glad to help


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the letter Alex.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 6, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I just realized that we seem to have lost lotuseater, who hasn't posted since 8/15.  Anyone have any info on him?



I'll see if I can email him.

Edit: Damn, nope. He disabled it, though I thought as a mod I might circumvent that.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

BS might be able too, or Keia (I know they talked about doing it before.  Otherwise, we'll just have to NPC him till he can next leave.  Loosing Mulch might hurt though.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BS might be able too, or Keia (I know they talked about doing it before.  Otherwise, we'll just have to NPC him till he can next leave.  Loosing Mulch might hurt though.



This sounds like a reasonable thing to do, Bront.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

FYI, I've slightly changed the titles of our threads.  Please don't let it throw you.

BrOp


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BS might be able too



That's why I tried it. There are two options regarding to emails: Receive them from Admins, and receiving them from other members (not that I understand why the first one would be optional, but admins can get them anyway). I suspect, but will check, that if both are unchecked, a mod cannot email that person.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Vielen Dank, Knight Otu.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

I've added a "Dramatis Personae" section to the first post of this thread detailing some of the local color.  Check it out!


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2005)

Any background stories or such that you want me to work on? Or is Kerwin's history complete?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Any background stories or such that you want me to work on? Or is Kerwin's history complete?



I'm still working on those background posts, Erekose.  I'm doing both of my Adventure Path games at the same time, which is why it's taking longer.  I'll certainly be getting to you.

BrOp


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay cool. No worries. You are running another Adv. Path too? Cauldron or Worms?
EDIT: ah I see you took over one of the other Age of Worms games that had died.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Okay cool. No worries. You are running another Adv. Path too? Cauldron or Worms?
> EDIT: ah I see you took over one of the other Age of Worms games that had died.



Yup, it's a Worms game and you could follow along if you like, since they're a little bit behind you guys.  It's also a little different as they're setting it in Greyhawk.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

You're a brave man BO


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You're a brave man BO



Eh, it's not as hard as it seems.  By playing the same game twice it actually saves a lot of work.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

I am off until Monday.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a nice trip. Oh that reminds me I'll be off from the 20th to the 29th on vacation.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 8, 2005)

Remember that once the two warforged go under the water it will be pretty dark.  Anyone have a light source that they can carry underwater?


----------



## Someone (Sep 8, 2005)

didn´t we have a sunrod?


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

I had one lit I believe.  I can loan it to them, but it will be dark for us then.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

There was also an everburning torch in the green lamp upstairs, but I believe that was left there (unless someone can remember otherwise).  I'll just continue assuming that someone has handed Sniffer the sunrod.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

Erekose13:[sblock]OK, so I've been thinking that psychic warriors do not grow on trees, not even in Eberron.  The only naturally psionic PC race are the Kalashtar, and they wouldn't just teach their skills to anyone.  So the question then becomes, how did you get your training?  Here is an idea:

Kerwin has a mentor.  During the war, possibly in another country, Kerwin met a kalashtar who took him under his wing.  Think of it like an American GI studying with a Japanese swordsman or martial artist after WWII.  This might mean that Kerwin espouses many of the philosophical outlooks of the kalashtar in his daily life.  He tries to live by the code of the Path of Light and has very high standards for himself.  Kerwin continues receiving instruction from his mentor on a regular basis, but since that mentor is no longer around, it might not be as often as he would like.  He might live as close as Sharn or as far away as the other side of Khorvaire.
Kerwin would like to fight the Dreaming Dark.  He knows of the kalashtar war against the Inspired and their quori masters and sees it as a threat not just to the kalashtar, but to Eberron as a whole.  Psychic warriors are not normal fighters, and he feels because of his training and natural gift he has been choses for this.  He sees adventuring as a way of growing into his powers, but that eventually he will fully join his kalashtar "bretheren" in their greater struggle.
Kerwin would be very aware of the influence of the Inspired and would look to confront them at every turn.  He knows that they are quite powerful and often hold positions of great authority, so he is content to bide his time until he can strike at them effectively.  His most important goal now would be to identify the agents of the quori.
Kerwin might be a little paranoid, seeing Inspired agents around every corner, and thinking that anyone in authority who does not agree with him is secretly an agent of the Dreaming Dark.  Soldiers returning from war often bring a lot of the war home with them.  Kerwin could be a prime example of this.

As stated, these are just some ideas of how to integrate Kerwin more fully into the Eberron setting.  If you come up with something you like better, feel free to pursue it (with my advice, of course). [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2005)

BrOp: [sblock]Hmm. that could work, I do like the Dreaming Dark stuff in Eberron and could see it being something interesting to play with.  however the one part of Kerwin that I would really like to explore is the dragonmark of house orien.  Future wise I see his mark growing as he does in power (the lesser and greater marks).  I was wondering if there is anything that could be done to tie his own personal manifestations of power to the mark.  

I know that dragonmarks are exactly what they are as entire mercantile houses have been built on specific powers.  Perhaps he is a failed breeding attempt by the Inspired. A vessel that cannot hold a full quori spirit, possibly because of his mark itself.  

The Inspired unlocked latent psi potential in their breeding program genetically creating a being capable of psionic ability, but in the dream world strong enough to repell a quori seeking to possess him.  As a failed experiment he would have been killed had the complex not been raided by a group of atavists.  Given the small Inspired presence on Khorvaire, the Kalashtar were able to strike quickly and completely but could not bring them selves to kill a marked human who as they could see was not bonded.  

They had planned to take the tyke under their wings, but the life was too dangerous for such a small babe.  They turned him over to his parents and they found him again during the war in far off Karrnath prior to his work with Sniffer. Working with him for several months they honed his as yet untapped potential.  When wind of a strong Inspired presense reached the Atavists they once again left Kerwin, unwilling to let their protege fall into Inspired hands while still a young man.

Unknown to either group is that his mark and his psionic powers are linked and what the breeding the Inspired had used to create Kerwin had done would unfold in the years to come.

How's that sound for a bit of an expansion?  Too far out?[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2005)

Erekose13:[sblock]Too far out?  This is Eberron!  

No, I think the background is fine.  You want something bigger than life for these kinds of epic games anyway.  Mind you, I doubt we as a group will even make it to third level, but who knows?  Sorry if that sounds cynical, but generally that's how these games go.  It's a lot of attention to pay to something for a very long time.

On my end, I'll try and work your background into the greater Adventure Path story.

So how does Kerwin feel about being back in Diamond Lake after the war?[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2005)

A recent post in a different game reminded me of something.  Unless we're in combat, or unless you state otherwise, I am assuming that you are "taking 20" on the following skill checks: Search and Open Locks.  Both of these skills are full-round actions, which means that "taking 20" takes about 2 minutes to complete, which is not an unreasonable amount of time.  Also, both of these skills don't have immediate negative consequences, so you can just keep on trying.  There will be exceptions to this rule, given the circumstances, but unless anyone has a problem with this or states otherwise, I'll assume you're "taking 20".


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm good with that BO


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 14, 2005)

BrOp:[sblock]Okay cool, I know that characters dont always progress very quickly. I've only had one character on here advance more than 2 levels.  

Regarding Diamond Lake, he is trying to pick up a broken life after the horrors of the war as well as integrate the teachings of the Kalashtari.  But everything he has been through is making it very difficult to adjust back to the old naive life he used to live.  That is why he was so ready to join his friends adventuring, to get out and live again, to experience danger and risk again.  He doesn't have any other connections to the pitiful town any more other than his friends and would be happy to go where ever the adventure took them.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

Everything you said sounds good, Erekose.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

I am offline this weekend.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent thanks, its really great of you to work with each us to work the characters more into the story line. I'll have to take a hint from that when I start up my next game (not for a while yet).  Sorry to be taking off for a week and a bit on the 20th, please NPC Kerwin as required


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

No problem, Erekose.  I'm of the "deep-immersion RP" school of thought, in case that wasn't very obvious already.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey BO,

Is this a second lift with crushed bones and stuff? We've already looked at one lift in such a state (before we went downstairs), should we be one lift further around??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey BO,
> 
> Is this a second lift with crushed bones and stuff? We've already looked at one lift in such a state (before we went downstairs), should we be one lift further around??
> 
> ...



No, this is the only lift with crushed bones, although there are bones at the end of the "blue" corridor, but no lift.  I probably made a mistake.  Let's just keep on going from here and pretend we haven't been here already.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool, I'm probably not going mad then


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm probably not going mad then



Not on account of that, at least.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

It's all good. One of the reasons I'm not DMing a game is because I know I'd have trouble keeping track of where everything was up to because PbPs move so slow (due to their very nature). 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> It's all good. One of the reasons I'm not DMing a game is because I know I'd have trouble keeping track of where everything was up to because PbPs move so slow (due to their very nature).



It's true, that can be tricky.  On the other hand, we do have a written record that I could have checked on a bit better first.

Dazza, on a COMPLETELY different subject, I've been wasting a lot of time playing around with the "Google Earth" program.  LOOK what I found!


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Pretty ain't it?  That's Lake Burley Griffin, man made that sucker (and full of bloody carp (imported pests)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2005)

They couldn't find any indiginous fish to fill it with?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

It has Indigenous species as well but some wag caught some carp, released them live into the Lake and, well, they breed like rabbits (and are really bad for other species of fish).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 20, 2005)

Avoiding the elevator trap has taught you something about the dangers of exploring an ancient, underground cairn.

You each gain 86 XP.

This should bring you up to 558 XP.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 21, 2005)

Bront from IC Thread said:
			
		

> Zan looks around the room to see if perhaps he could create some sort of pully system to move the sarcophagus from the shaft.



Bront, I'm not quite sure what you mean here.  Could you give more information?


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Bront, I'm not quite sure what you mean here.  Could you give more information?



He's looking for a way to use ropes to try to turn the sarcophagus from the elevator.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He's looking for a way to use ropes to try to turn the sarcophagus from the elevator.



Ah, I see.  No, it's not possible.  At least not with the equipment you have.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  No, it's not possible.  At least not with the equipment you have.



Didn't think so, but it's the type of stuff he thinks of.  He'll probably put a few points in KN: Architecture and Engeneering at some point.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 21, 2005)

Feel free to describe bringing the corpses of either the strange spider-like slashing creatures you fought in this room or the wolves in here if you wish.  There's nothing obstructing you.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm also out of town this weekend, although I may post a thing or two.  Next week it looks as if I have a job that takes me out of town for most of the week.  I'll let you know more as that develops.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 28, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I'm also out of town this weekend, although I may post a thing or two.  Next week it looks as if I have a job that takes me out of town for most of the week.  I'll let you know more as that develops.
> 
> BrOp



Um, yeah, so it turns out I didn't leave this week after all (although I was in MD for the weekend).

On a different note, how are people feeling about the lack of Lotuseater?  Should we try and replace?

Also, how are things going for y'all in the game?  Anything you'd like to see less/more of?


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

More experience 

Nah, I'm having fun.  It's a bit slower paced, but that's fine.  Zan's still finding his adventurer's spirit, but he's enjoying examining things and sounding smart


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> More experience



Your wish is my command, Bront.

[South Park]... and I think I've learned something today.  I've learned that not all elevators are good elevators.[/South Park]

Everyone gains 86 XP from figuring out the trap.

This should bring everyone to 644 XP.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2005)

i'm back


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Your wish is my command, Bront.



And I want a robe of the archmagi, and a couple of wish scrolls, and.. and... my own personal Djinn... and a racicing horse...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry for being out of touch for the past few days, folks.  New job, new stresses, you know the drill.  I should be back in normal form very soon.

BrOp


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

No problem, take care of RL first.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 11, 2005)

With Rial on top bracing himself against a rope, the Climb DC changes from DC 15 to DC 5.  That would mean that everyone could "take 10" to get up there.  Now if you didn't have anything to secure it to and somebody starts swinging about on the rope, you would probably have to make a Str check to keep being pulled off your feet, but we'll cross that bridge if we get to it.


----------



## Someone (Oct 11, 2005)

I was thinking that somebody should climb first (either a good climber or a light character) and help me with the rope, but I forgot to mention that in the post.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't look at Zan then (climb -1)


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 11, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I was thinking that somebody should climb first (either a good climber or a light character) and help me with the rope, but I forgot to mention that in the post.



I'll nominate Meldain!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 12, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I was thinking that somebody should climb first (either a good climber or a light character) and help me with the rope, but I forgot to mention that in the post.




Well, you can also brace the rope yourself and help everyone up (with a DC 5 Climb check).

P.S.: I've also decided to start NPCing lotuseater's character, if that's okay with everyone.  If that doesn't work out, we can always send a call out to another player wanting to play a divine spellcaster of some flavor.

How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds good, though a PC call might be good, I think having someone take him over is better than replacing.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds good, though a PC call might be good, I think having someone take him over is better than replacing.



The only problem with that is that I've encountered that most people would rather play their own character rather than taking over someone else's.  For story cohesion, it's better if they're taken over, of course.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, you can always ask.  One game I'm in the player took over a character with the intent of later replacing him, and grew to like the character too much.  Besides, it's a 1st level character, so if need be, you can probably let him alter the character a little without much problem.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> P.S.: I've also decided to start NPCing lotuseater's character, if that's okay with everyone.  If that doesn't work out, we can always send a call out to another player wanting to play a divine spellcaster of some flavor.



Since it seems lotuseater won't return, that's fine by me.


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Well, you can also brace the rope yourself and help everyone up (with a DC 5 Climb check).




The living ones, at least. Warforged are quite heavy, but I´d think that several ofus shouldn´t have any problem with them. 

I assume we all can make a DC 5 climb check taking 10, so we can eexplore the corridor.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 15, 2005)

Erekose, what armor are you wearing?  Your "combat load" entry is missing on your character sheet.  Also, what's your armor check penalty?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ah sorry dont know how I missed that one. Its a chain shirt and thats a -2 acp.  though it is actually taken into account on all the applicable skills.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Ah sorry dont know how I missed that one. Its a chain shirt and thats a -2 acp.  though it is actually taken into account on all the applicable skills.



Cool, thanks for checking it.


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I´m out of ideas. This last corridor is obviously also a trap, and that leaves us nowhere to go, unless the crushinator isn´t a trap but a real elevator. But I have no idea of how to make it work, then. Unless you have to "call" it with the lamp extinguished, light the lamp and then move into. I think it´s the only thing we´ve left to try.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Well, I´m out of ideas. This last corridor is obviously also a trap, and that leaves us nowhere to go, unless the crushinator isn´t a trap but a real elevator. But I have no idea of how to make it work, then. Unless you have to "call" it with the lamp extinguished, light the lamp and then move into. I think it´s the only thing we´ve left to try.



Does it possibly being a trap preclude it from also being a door?  Hmmmm ...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 17, 2005)

Didn't we skip one (possible) elevator anyway? The sarcophagus is now in the same orientation as it was originally. When we entered, we turned it once, IIRC, having the first elevator appear. One of the next turns caused another corridor to collapse, opening the hole we went down. Among the next turns was the trapevator that we feeded with the wolf corpse. After the first full turn, we did not continue moving the elevator.

Unless I'm mistaken, of course.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah im pretty sure we skipped one. and there is the water level if the forged want to explore some more.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2005)

You are correct.  The group skipped the "green" elevator.

BTW, the non-warforged can explore underwater, they just have to hold their breath.  If you have a high-enough Con score, one can hold one's breath for a decent amount of time.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 18, 2005)

Knight Otu -

In the IC thread you said that you were creeping forward and checking for traps (or at least you seemed to imply that this is what you wanted to do.)  Between you and the end of the corridor (the angry face) there are 60 feet of space, which turns out to be 96 five-foot squares (counting the floor, walls and ceiling) that you would have to search.  If you were to Take 20 on each of these search checks, it would mean that the total search would take a bit over three hours to complete.  Do you want to take the time, or approach this in a different way?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "In fact, I sometimes see them as the floor and wonder why you all are standing sideways."



I love that line


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep, great line.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2005)

It actually brings up a point that I had been thinking about, which is how your spiderwalk effect actually works.  The way you describe it, is that it is not like Spiderman(TM)'s ability, where you adhere to a surface in some way.  It seems to actually change gravity, at least insofar as it concerns your body.  It changes what you perceive as "down".  Of course, we are dealing with a fictional universe, and as a GM, if I decide that gravity as a force does not exit, and that it is actually ... oh, let's say love that attracts masses to each other, I can do that.

It's also cool to think about how this feeds into the power behind a warlock.  If a warlock's power comes from the Dragon Below, maybe he/she/it is trying to subvert the natural order of Eberron and further the cause of chaos and destruction.  If the power is drawn from the planes of Xoriat, which could also be postulated, a similar scenario could also work.

These are the kinds of things my mind wanders off on when I am at work.  It's a wonder I ever get anything done around here.


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2005)

Actually, I´ve never thought on it that way, though it´s a cool way to present it (reminds me of the end of the movie Labyrinth, when David Bowie is walking on the walls and ceilings) It has also a mechanical advantage: you have both hands free if you walk on walls instead of climbing using all fours. And anyway, the power also gives you immunity to webs, so it has to do something with spiders.

What I was thinking on is that, since a warlock can use the power 24/7, it would be a natural thing for him to climb walls, and slowly would think on walls and ceilings as alternate floors (For those that have read "Ender´s game" think on when ender realizes that the opposite tem´s goal is _downwards_). The direction of gravity is sometimes downwards, and sometimes sideways or upwards, but then, so what? Or a warlock with Flee the scene. If he abuses his power the mere concept of opening a door could turn alien to him.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry, folks.  Work and work-related business has kept me very ... well, busy lately.  That, and I bought Civ 4 on Friday   

I'm still here and will begin continue posting in the next day or two.

BrOp

*copied to my other threads*


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

Civ 4, Boo Hiss


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

It's Dragonshards impacting on my time, well that and the fact that my wife broke her foot yesterday so I've got the solo parent thing going on for the 3 youngsters while she is laid up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Branding Op,

Is this game still a goer or should it be moved to my DEAD GAME  folder?


----------

